# Eurovision 2014 - Copenhagen



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2014)

Already deserving of its own thread...

[quote="copliker":

Handbags at the annual Irish eurovision selection farce.



For once, the winner is a proper pop tune, written by Swedes.

 /quote


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2014)

Hungary have a "DnB" tune up for it! (or a tune with DnB drums in)

Supposedly "the guy who sings about domestic violence in the tune is in a court case right now - apparently he broke a guys nose with a single hit and kicked another guy in the head while the guy was already unconscious laying on the ground"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

The UK entry is announced 19:30 on Monday, chosen via BBC Introducing. e2a: BBC blog post

I'm actually going to Copenhagen in May, but a couple of weeks after Eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh, and I shan't be watching/listening to any of the other entries until the semi-finals, as is right


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2014)

Have they given up on the public vote for the UK entry then? Now i type it, i think its been like that for a couple of years now right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

Aye, it's been a while. No-one voted for Humperdink and Tyler 

I still think we should bring Sonia back


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

Fuck me, that was 21 years ago!  People born to the sounds of Sonia's 2nd place can now drink in America! 

It's all got a hell of a lot bigger too; compare that stage with the one at Malmo last year!


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2014)

Belarus entry is called Cheesecake. And Latvia's is called Cake To Bake. Theme emerging?



Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Already deserving of its own thread...
> 
> Handbags at the annual Irish eurovision selection farce.


Video has already been taken down, but there's a write-up of it here.

Sounds like a laugh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2014)

Omg I can't wait! 

I was once in recovery after a small op  on Eurovision night. It was _perfect_ - all lights and colours and funny noises


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Video has already been taken down, but there's a write-up of it here.
> 
> Sounds like a laugh


Full version back up here, extended handbags.


Spoiler






 


Spoiler







Billy McGuinness, sound Finglas man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2014)

copliker said:


> Billy McGuinness, sound Finglas man.



He has a point, I think. Who won the handbags? I can't watch it _all_


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> He has a point, I think. Who won the handbags? I can't watch it _all_


Billy is right. Walsh and Martin are eurovision poison.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2014)

copliker said:


> Full version back up here, extended handbags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




its this kind of totally unacceptable behaviour that makes me love eurovision! the final ceremony may have been detoxed, but the semis are still good, but especially the countries own selection shows are great value... sometimes they do come up for different countries on youtube


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 2, 2014)

Visited the Harpa centre where Iceland held it in recent years.


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Video has already been taken down, but there's a write-up of it here.
> 
> Sounds like a laugh


We really are back in the 80s. 


> To RTE's embarrassment, their scoreboard could only count to double figures, so any act that received 100 or more votes were only awarded a maximum of 99.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2014)

that is classic! The millenium bug will crash the set next


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 3, 2014)

Molly Smitten Downes is the brit entry apparently - never heard of her meself- she any good ?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Molly Smitten Downes is the brit entry apparently - never heard of her meself- she any good ?


hear it here + her chat shit about how much the tune means to her
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26414284


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> Molly Smitten Downes is the brit entry apparently - never heard of her meself- she any good ?


 
Very much like a young female Nick Drake channelling Patsy Cline, so actually pretty good. 

In my mind...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 3, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> never heard of her meself


That's kind of the point I believe, she was selected via BBC Introducing.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I do feel like I maybe miss out on the build up though.


i dont normally listen to the tracks before apart from the UK one which you usually get to hear once or twice.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's kind of the point I believe, she was selected via BBC Introducing.


 
Sounds like a ropey dating service possibly administered by Jimmy Savile at some point.


----------



## rekil (Mar 3, 2014)

V.pleased that the UK one has a "power to the people" bit, as it makes PD's job of analysing it so much easier.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ugh.. what a bland 4-chord formula track. No wonder we haven't won in years, nobody dares do anything different.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2014)

I think you'll find that, Lordi aside, "different" hasn't won Eurovision for quite some time...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2014)

Lets remind ourselves what it takes to win 

Is it just me or do these tracks all seem even shitter than usual in this video comp?

Claim to fame: Ive seen the winning Norwegian fiddle-playing lad in the flesh


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2014)

copliker said:


> V.pleased that the UK one has a "power to the people" bit, as it makes PD's job of analysing it so much easier.
> 
> View attachment 49419


we are all children of the universe might relate to the proletarian conquest of space too


----------



## rekil (Mar 4, 2014)

I think U75 music people should enter next year, either collectively or individually.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 4, 2014)

copliker said:


> V.pleased that the UK one has a "power to the people" bit, as it makes PD's job of analysing it so much easier.


So dire that if it was an entry from a continental nation it could qualify for Anna Matronic's ESL Pop category (English as a Second Language)


----------



## rekil (Mar 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Lets remind ourselves what it takes to win
> 
> Is it just me or do these tracks all seem even shitter than usual in this video comp?



The Turkish one is great.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2014)

Lys Assia is 90! http://www.eurovision.tv/page/news?id=the_grand_dame_of_eurovision_lys_assia_turns_90







I'm not pretending I know what I'm talking about but it clearly states that *she won the first ever Eurovision  *I went on the page to see when the final is and it says 63 days til the first semi-finals  Stop messing me about!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 4, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I went on the page to see when the final is and it says 63 days til the first semi-finals  Stop messing me about!


I know, I know. Back in the day you forgot all about it until about 2 weeks before it happened. These days it all starts too early. Bloody internets!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> I know, I know. Back in the day you forgot all about it until about 2 weeks before it happened. These days it all starts too early. Bloody internets!


the qualifying songs were always picked a couple o months before....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> the qualifying songs were always picked a couple o months before....



I don't care! What is the date the final is on the telly?!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't care! What is the date the final is on the telly?!


the first semi-final is the date you really need


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't care! What is the date the final is on the telly?!


10th May.

Judgement Day.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2014)

And yes, I did know that without looking it up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> And yes, I did know that without looking it up



I've written that in with a *pen *


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 1, 2014)

Let's get this party started! First semi is next Tuesday, second one on Thursday. Best week of the year!


----------



## rekil (May 1, 2014)

Lithuania's tune is either pure smut OR about a militant union rep with some serious health and safety grievances.

Either way it's going to bomb bad.


----------



## youngian (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2014)

copliker said:


> Lithuania's tune is either pure smut OR about a militant union rep with some serious health and safety grievances.
> 
> Either way it's going to bomb bad.



I really like Lithuania's song.

I like that, Latvia's cheerful call to cake baking, and Switzerland's because it involves whistling. Belgium's is proper  and a mite bit creepy, but perhaps people in other countries actually like their parents so idk. Poland's is awful. Italy will do well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2014)

All in all it's a very, very uninspiring year.

The last good year for me was 2009.

France, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Spain - all bonkers in a wonderful way. I believe I voted for all 3. None of them did very well.


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2014)

Austria's looks fun.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Austria's looks fun.


The full sausage!


----------



## wtfftw (May 1, 2014)

Yeah. Poland is awful. I decided this year to extend my Eurovision season by watching vids and build up a bit instead of starting with the semifinals.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2014)

A few years ago I gained a group of friends through another forum. We started chatting in an irc channel, and became really good friends. They hailed from all over the world, but predominantly from Europe. I remember having a Eurovision 'party' with them in our chat channel, all of us watching in our respective countries and chatting away. We found streams for those elsewhere in the world (South Africa, America, Australia, Thailand), and they came to love it as well.

Sadly, most of us have drifted apart after a good 18 months-2 years of  close talk-everyday friendship. Still, I and one other will be dutifully logging into our chat channel on Eurovision night and watching it together, just like in the good old days.

Eurovision: it brings people together.


----------



## rekil (May 1, 2014)

..


Vintage Paw said:


> I really like Lithuania's song.


It dies at the bridge, the stuttery bit, as if there's been a technical failure. Admirable use of 'regional' dialect "You saw me chattin’ with my girls at t'bar", but a line like "hold your horses" has no place in pop. I haven't listened to them all yet.


----------



## ska invita (May 1, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Yeah. Poland is awful. I decided this year to extend my Eurovision season by watching vids and build up a bit instead of starting with the semifinals.


are pOland in it? They didnt even submit a tune last couple of years IIRC


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are pOland in it? They didnt even submit a tune last couple of years IIRC



Yeah, it's like some bad cheeky seaside postcard but without any of the slightly embarrassing charm.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, it's like some bad cheeky seaside postcard but without any of the slightly embarrassing charm.


 
they're back!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2014)

I've decided I'm going to take it very seriously this year. I shall have a good listen to all the songs again, and try to see what people are saying about them.

A decent rule of thumb is to see how many youtube views they have. That'll tell you if they're popular.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 2, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> A decent rule of thumb is to see how many youtube views they have. That'll tell you if they're popular.


Or batshit insane.

Or just shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

Next week is Eurovision Week! Only one week to go.

Naturally I watched all the entries months ago as soon as they were officially announced.

Personal favourite: Switzerland.

I will be watching all the semi-finals. I hope Ana Matronic is on the semi-finals presenting team again. She was brilliant last year.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2014)

So, when are the semis? Tuesday and Thursday, something like that? What time?

I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

THE USUAL DAYS AND TIMES


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

I have a dilemma; I am going on a semi-date with someone next Saturday. It will be during the day, and I am planning to cut it a bit short so I can get home in time to watch Eurovision. 

I am not going to tell her that that is the reason.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

The usual days and times being Tuesday and Thursday at 8pm on BBC3, of course.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> A few years ago I gained a group of friends through another forum. We started chatting in an irc channel, and became really good friends. They hailed from all over the world, but predominantly from Europe. I remember having a Eurovision 'party' with them in our chat channel, all of us watching in our respective countries and chatting away. We found streams for those elsewhere in the world (South Africa, America, Australia, Thailand), and they came to love it as well.
> 
> Sadly, most of us have drifted apart after a good 18 months-2 years of  close talk-everyday friendship. Still, I and one other will be dutifully logging into our chat channel on Eurovision night and watching it together, just like in the good old days.
> 
> Eurovision: it brings people together.



I watched it at your house one year. 

At least I think I did.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

No Ana Matronic.


----------



## zoooo (May 3, 2014)

I hope there's some Paddy O'Connell. I love him.


----------



## wtfftw (May 3, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have a dilemma; I am going on a semi-date with someone next Saturday. It will be during the day, and I am planning to cut it a bit short so I can get home in time to watch Eurovision.
> 
> I am not going to tell her that that is the reason.


why not tell her?


----------



## Supine (May 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about having a euro party at mine. I think some of my friends will need strong persuasion to get them involved!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 3, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> why not tell her?



Because I don't want her to know that I have prioritised Eurovision over spending time with her. 



It is very early days yet or I'd make her watch it with me obv.


----------



## wtfftw (May 3, 2014)

Chemistry has just reminded me of our first eurovision.


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2014)

Graham Norton is looking forward to being drunk .. at the show ... or he said words to that effect on his show last night. ..


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 3, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> No Ana Matronic.


Really? Bummer


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2014)

thinking about Eurovision I am filled with the thought - wtf !!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I watched it at your house one year.
> 
> At least I think I did.



Erm...

Yes, you might have done. Maybe. Did you? Erm...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Because I don't want her to know that I have prioritised Eurovision over spending time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very early days yet or I'd make her watch it with me obv.



But think of it as an early chance to see whether you are compatible.

Can you imagine being with someone who hated Eurovision?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Can you imagine being with someone who hated Eurovision?


Yes 

I let her believe that she broke up with me...


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2014)

I'm not watching any of the qualifiers or preview shows because I want to go into next Saturday ready to be surprised, for better or worse.


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2014)

Not current to this year or anything but I was just on le Rita Ora wiki and it says 



> She auditioned for _Eurovision: Your Country Needs You_ on BBC One to be the British contestant for the 2009 Eurovision Song Contest[12][13] but later withdrew from the competition after a few episodes as she did not feel ready.[12] Her manager, Sarah Stennett (CEO of Turn First Artists, who also worked with Ellie Goulding, Jessie J and Conor Maynard), later told _HitQuarters_ that Ora had entered the competition because at the time she had felt it was her only chance at finding success.[14] Her withdrawal followed her first meeting with her manager when she was reassured that she had genuine potential to make it as a pop star and that performing in Eurovision would hinder rather than help her chances


 
so. there we go. That was the pre sugababes Jade singing that song by Webber.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

First semi-final in an hour 

I have successfully avoided all Eurovision discussion*, so I am ready to have my mind *blown* 





*it turned out to not actually be very difficult


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

I'm very excited.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I'm very excited.


I can't say I am excited but as it usually takes over a TV channel I will probably see some of it!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

and I've actually not watched all of the tunes. I was going to and then I didn't. What's the line up?


running order and song names etc (from wiki) 



Spoiler



Draw[45]Country[42]LanguageArtist[60]Song[60]English translationPlacePoints
01
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



ArmeniaEnglishAram MP3"Not Alone"—
02
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


LatviaEnglish1Aarzemnieki"Cake to Bake"—
03
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


EstoniaEnglishTanja"Amazing"—
04
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


SwedenEnglishSanna Nielsen"Undo"—
05
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


IcelandEnglishPollapönk"No Prejudice"—
06
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


AlbaniaEnglishHersi"One Night's Anger"—
07
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


RussiaEnglishTolmachevy Sisters"Shine"—
08
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


AzerbaijanEnglishDilara Kazimova"Start a Fire"—
09
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


UkraineEnglishMariya Yaremchuk"Tick-Tock"—
10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


BelgiumEnglishAxel Hirsoux"Mother"—
11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


MoldovaEnglishCristina Scarlat"Wild Soul"—
12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


San MarinoEnglishValentina Monetta"Maybe (Forse)"—
13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


PortugalPortugueseSuzy"Quero ser tua"I want to be yours
14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


NetherlandsEnglishThe Common Linnets"Calm After the Storm"—
15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


MontenegroMontenegrinSergej Ćetković"Moj svijet" (Мој свијет)My world
16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


HungaryEnglishAndrás Kállay-Saunders"Running"—


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

First up Armenia. They have been odds on to win for ages.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Wow, just checking the odds just now, the UK is right up there. If the bookies are anything to go by, we will be in the top three.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Wow, just checking the odds just now, the UK is right up there. If the bookies are anything to go by, we will be in the top three.


After last year I will believe that when I see it!


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2014)

How, or why is it that the UK and a couple of others automatically go through?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I think we have a stronger entry than in previous years. I can easily imagine it doing quite well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> How, or why is it that the UK and a couple of others automatically go through?



Because they contribute the most money to the EBU.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> How, or why is it that the UK and a couple of others automatically go through?


Word to the unwise, if you're going to be asking questions like this I'm not sure this is the thread for you


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Also, there's still time to find the remote. like half an hour to pick something else to watch.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Word to the unwise, if you're going to be asking questions like this I'm not sure this is the thread for you


I will bet, the bearded lady does better than the UK entry!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I will bet, the bearded lady does better than the UK entry!



You will lose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I already hate the hosts


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

where are you ana matronic


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

ahhhhh ahhhh ahhhhhh ahhh ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

This could have been good, but they've made it a bit shit 

Could have been fun, but it's quasi-Enya earnest pap. Eurovision doesn't work when it's earnest


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> This could have been good, but they've made it a bit shit



Welcome to Eurovision.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Can you imagine being with someone who hated Eurovision?


Sadly I find myself in this scenario this year. Although I'm spending the weekend at his and he has consented to watching the final with me as long as we do something he wants to do on the Sunday, so there's hope for him yet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

The Borg are rising. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Sadly I find myself in this scenario this year. Although I'm spending the weekend at his and he has consented to watching the final with me as long as we do something he wants to do on the Sunday, so there's hope for him yet.



It better be watching Eurovision all over again on Sunday


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Borg are rising. Resistance is futile.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

That dress is hideous.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Sadly I find myself in this scenario this year. Although I'm spending the weekend at his and he has consented to watching the final with me as long as we do something he wants to do on the Sunday, so there's hope for him yet.


I can't remember what he did last year. I think he may have been in the room


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

did she just say penis?


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> did she just say penis?


I was gonna say


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> did she just say penis?


It did rather sound like it, but I think he just likes to tinkle the ivories, if you know what I mean.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> It did rather sound like it, but I think he just likes to tinkle the ivories, if you know what I mean.


Is that what you kids are calling it these days


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

oh. _pianist_.

there is no way that was dropped in there innocently.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I've just recognised him from Borgen!

Damn, I wish I'd waited on my Borg joke.

Oh fuck off Scott Mills, you snide little shite. Bitchiness without wit is just bitchiness


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

This one is favourite to win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> This one is favourite to win.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

If this is favourite to win I shudder to think what the other entries must be like


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

G'wan,you can find the key, just keep trying...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Oh, ok, it got a bit better.

I still feel they're about 25 years too late


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Yay!

Obligatory dubstep and pyro


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I bet he doesn't even need that microphone


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Eurovision: if all else fails, set shit on fire.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Yay!
> 
> Obligatory dubstep and pyro


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

comedy entry!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Latvia's flag looks much tastier.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

What?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

EASL entry...?

"Hi, we're from a rejected CBeebies pilot"


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

that guy on the marracas with the semi dreads


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oh my god I love them


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

A PIECE OF CAKKKKEEEE


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Look at him, he's so smiley


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

_that_ is what it is all about.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Piece of cake


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

eurobeat


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Why do they always make them sing outside of their ranges?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

So far staying in tune seems to be optional this year 

They look like they're dancing in a show room  Fair play though, she is managing to keep a decent sound while moving around a lot.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I like this for what it is


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Ok, either she's miming or she's got some serious breath control


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Crap, just caught myself whistling along


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Crap, just caught myself whistling along



Wait for Switzerland


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

_fist grab_


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

this better have some dubstep in it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

So we've reached the point where people use their mobiles as gig props?


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> So far staying in tune seems to be optional this year


This year? _This year?!_


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

that stage is getting more borgcube with every song.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> This year? _This year?!_


Yes. 2014.

Are you feeling alright


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

If the hashtags are simply #eurovision and #sweden, you _really_ don't need to read them out...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

oh I remember this one


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

"This is a fun performance, called No Prejudice"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Have these guys heard Magic Carpet Ride perchance?


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Onesies?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I think their influences here are the very worst of early 90s pop punk


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I was starting to think that having a category for "performers who seem to contribute nothing" in my scoring system this year would be silly.

Thank you Iceland for proving me wrong


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have these guys heard Magic Carpet Ride perchance?



_ohhhhhhh
_
I can hear it now


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

oh look its the pianist


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> _ohhhhhhh
> _
> I can hear it now


To be fair, it sounds like they've heard at least 6 different songs.

I admire the effort, but just didn't have enough for me. Like they were trying to be something rather than _being _it, y'know.

Ooh, I'm going there in two weeks, must take notes


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

You need different/more categories.  red rose 

I like the way he shouted "love" in case it just looked like a stupid final pose.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to be staying near Stroget


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Urgh, they're holding hands. Errrrrggghgh. They're in luuuuurve.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

lolllllll


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

"Spot on"?!!?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

oh my gosh THIS ONE


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Heh, I figured she'd be wearing a backless dress after that


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Hm, this is at least interesting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

when I watched the video for this I had _no idea_ what she was singing


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

and she was frolicking with horses on a seashore


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

.

Ignore me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Eurovision: if all else fails, dry ice.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> and she was frolicking with horses on a seashore


Totally read that as seahorses.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Easily the best one so far this evening.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

samanda


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oh this could go so wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Ooh, who was the one who did the man on the box and the man in the box last year? It's like that, only quite different in a number of ways.

Bollocks, I missed their hair separate.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Oh this could go so wrong



please please please


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

This would be better on Segways.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> This would be better on Segways.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, who was the one who did the man on the box and the man in the box last year? It's like that, only quite different in a number of ways.
> 
> Bollocks, I missed their hair separate.


Oh i loved that! Can't remember.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Ponciest looking stage hand I've seen in a long while


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Where the fuck did he come from?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I wonder what he's doing behind there.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oh never mind he's gone


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I'm genuinely liking some of these flag VTs 

But I do have an actual interest in flags


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Goodness, that is quite a hair/dress combo


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Yay trapeze


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Ooh, another one trying for notes she can't quite find


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Yay trapeze


As trapeze artists go, she doesn't actually seem to be doing much


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

she's nice


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2014)

MS INvita is out and so we're taping it to watch tomorrow  have fun everyone...will be there live on thursday though


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> As trapeze artists go, she doesn't actually seem to be doing much


Got my hopes up


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

It's the girl with the dragon tattoo!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

HAMSTER WHEEL


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

yehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Clapping. Always approve of clapping.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Ha! He looks like he keeps slipping 

Or, he keeps slipping


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Expect to see these in west end gyms before the year is out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

he's just running


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Bah, I bet that flash cut and long shot were because his change of pace out of that run was clumsy


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

with that long dress on that could have gone so badly


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> he's just running


Aye, but at quite a fucking pace! On a purely athletic level I'm pretty impressed


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Go Compaaaa... no, stop it, naughty Lord Cam


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

He'd probably get on the voice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

*cough*Oedipus*cough*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

there is something deeply unsettling hearing a large belgian sing this song about his mother

only a belgian could sing this. 

maybe an austrian too.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Christ.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Where the fuck did the moat come from?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

She's going to kill you!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Disturbing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

If this doesn't go well it could get very Norman Bates


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

She looks like a character from a Playstation One beat-'em-up.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

wub wub wub


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

For the love of christ, either write a song within the range of your singer or find a singer who has the range for your song!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Hang on... that mic...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> For the love of christ, either write a song within the range of your singer or find a singer who has the range for your song!


Humperdink, Tyler...


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oooh I like the poppies


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Gross


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

As a football fan I am always willing San Marino to do well


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Come on Valentina, you can do it! Make history!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

_maybe_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

...but probably not.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

aww I like this one. she is just enjoying her moment.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Her hands are bugging me, she keeps doing weird symmetrical hand movements


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

perfect song choice for San Marino


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Her hands are bugging me, she keeps doing weird symmetrical hand movements


It would be weirder if they were asymmetrical wouldn't it?

I feel sorry for her backing singers, shoved out on some stage outpost.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Bit Disney.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

"Hello, I want to be a presenter, not a singer"


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

Yay! Conchita Sausage!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

There's haven't really been any batshit ones so far. Where are the rapping dubstep astronauts. Or... fuck it, Romanian guy from last year. It's my liiiiiiiiiiife, and I know that it's foreeeeveeeerrrrr.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's haven't really been any batshit ones so far. Where are the rapping dubstep astronauts. Or... fuck it, Romanian guy from last year. It's my liiiiiiiiiiife, and I know that it's foreeeeveeeerrrrr.



YES


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I like songs in Portuguese, so I have high hopes for this.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Come on Portugal.




They've not got through in years.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I loved the spacemen


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

this is fun


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Even with all the beats 'n' stuff, it's a bit dull.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

It's like with everything else they forgot to write an interesting song/melody.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I rather like the drummer


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

the crowd there seem to like it though


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

That is one powerful lady.


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

The backing singers/dancers look like a cross between Blossom and that one off Pitch Perfect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> the crowd there seem to like it though


What do _they_ know


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

oh she went for it at the end


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

She has _not_ got the voice for that. At all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I really liked Netherlands last year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Every breath you take...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

this is a legitimately alright song


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Low rent dolly Parton and Kenny Rogers.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I quite like this so far


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

After initial reservations, I rather like this. Netherlands are becoming a Eurovision favourite of mine


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

It's a bit Nashville (TV ) but I like the use of floor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Heh, the audience don't know what to do. Fucking good on you Netherlands 

Hup, Holland, hup!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

Purely as a song, this is best one so far - me likey


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

For the love of god stop reading out inane tweets


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I know they said there were only two in the native language, but is that just tonight or for the whole contest. I hope the former


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

rollerskates!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

sergei


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Rollerblading ballerina, native language, panpipes... Promising...


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I swear this is the panpipes song that Picard learns in Star Trek TNG when he is pretend trapped on an alien world but it's really all in his head


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Dick off, waving fool


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Rollerblading ballerina, native language, panpipes... Promising...



yes yes yes


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

I would have a smug slight smile if I had an ice skater. 


ETC roller blades.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

This song is apparently set in Avatar.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Either the floor is motion sensitive or she has impeccable timing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

she's not as good as that unicycling pixie with the trumpet from Moldovas 2011 entry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

The sparkles are following her around! I'm so easily pleased!


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

It's better when u can't understand the inane tripe they're singing


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

go sergei!!!!!


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

There's your winner.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> she's not as good as that unicycling pixie with the trumpet from Moldovas 2011 entry


This is why I love Eurovision. Statements like "she's not as good as that unicycling pixie with the trumpet" are not only factually accurate but entirely legitimate statements.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

This is an Art Attack, _this _is an Art Attack... This is! Hungary!


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

How well did Russia do when they had that champion ice skater?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

He's running! Stop him!

Oh, it's thematic. As you were...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> How well did Russia do when they had that champion ice skater?


You mean the one stuck on a piece of ice smaller than my oven?


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Oh god. I was like, where's he running off to and then. 


Lyrically annoying tho.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

This is far too American and not nearly Eurovisiony enough


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

What exactly does this have to do with Hungary?  He's American and the song is alright,  bit junglist bruv,  but?


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oh wait the silly dancers may yet save it...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Breakbeatz, ayyyyyye.

I'm only 37% sure I understand what I just said


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Denied


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

That was it?!

Dis. A. Pointed.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Love the poor-quality Eurovision presenter banter


----------



## wtfftw (May 6, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

I've got to say I'm a bit disappointed.  Men in funny suits and the woman who tattooed herself aside,  where were the oddballs?   All a bit worthy and dull IMO.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Seriously? Favourite?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Nikolaj is giving me a Christian Bale in American Psycho vibe


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Oh yeah. Cake people.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Whilst we're waiting for all the other countries to vote I'm just going to leave this here

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/everything-americans-need-to-know-about-eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

tommers said:


> I've got to say I'm a bit disappointed.  Men in funny suits and the woman who tattooed herself aside,  where were the oddballs?   All a bit worthy and dull IMO.


I don't even want oddballs necessarily, just something _interesting_.

Singing grannies, Alcohol Is Free... last year pissed all over this.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't even want oddballs necessarily, just something _interesting_.
> 
> Singing grannies, Alcohol Is Free... last year pissed all over this.



Well yes.  That's exactly who I meant.  I liked Iceland.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't even want oddballs necessarily, just something _interesting_.
> 
> Singing grannies, Alcohol Is Free... last year pissed all over this.



It is not a strong year overall. Thursday isn't that much better. I am determined to enjoy ALL of it though no matter WHAT


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Wow, I just actually heard some of those lyrics from Iceland.

Wow


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> Whilst we're waiting for all the other countries to vote I'm just going to leave this here
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/everything-americans-need-to-know-about-eurovision


Cezar! That was his fucking name!


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

I still follow him on Twitter I think, and last year's Hungarian entry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> I still follow him on Twitter I think


I probably do too.

Very few of tonight's acts made me care at all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Who is choosing these tweets?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

awwww lovely molly


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Someone got a bedazzler for christmas...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

"I started off not being good on the piano, then moved to poetry"

We're doomed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

she loves those head bracelets doesn't she


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

is she really small or is the other one quite tall


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I really think this will do quite well


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

I like that she wrote her own song. That's a first (for a long time) for a UK entry


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Fuck me, they're _still_ talking.

Just put another episode of Family Guy on, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

awwww lovely molly


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

A PIECE OF CAKE


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Oh my 

He is rather lovely


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

is she high


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

She is amazing


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Where was any of this, eh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

That's the first time I've heard any of our entry. It's certainly better than recent entries.

Aw, Germany aren't doing bonkers this year 

Ah, France however.. Is this a song about a moustache?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's the first time I've heard any of our entry. It's certainly better than recent entries.
> 
> Aw, Germany aren't doing bonkers this year
> 
> Ah, France however.. Is this a song about a moustache?



It is


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

France is looking like it will score highly on my scoresheet this year


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

I see Denmark have heard of Bruno Mars.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

"There is no need to drag it out any further"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Fair play to the hosts, cracking gags in pretty much perfect English.

Booing! Booing!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

C'moooooooon, Netherlands


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

They're booing Russia!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

San Marino! Your song was dull as a dull thing, but San Marino!


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Little bit of politics.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Aw good for her


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Hamster wheel is through. Colour me shocked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Iceland or Netherlands are out 

e2a: no, still two to go through.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Yeerrrrrrs!


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Hooray!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

Iceland?!


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Aw man, I was so hoping for Cake To Bake to make it through.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2014)

Yes.  Iceland.


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

How pissed would you be if you got a tattoo of your national flag for Eurovision and didn't even make it through to the final


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Iceland or Netherlands are out


You know nothing Lord Camomile.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

red rose said:


> How pissed would you be if you got a tattoo of your national flag for Eurovision and didn't even make it through to the final


I'll be honest, after the first few years you get used to it.

I'm running out of space on my back though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2014)

Super sad that Latvia didn't make it through.

My Swedish friend can't understand why anyone likes the Netherlands' entry. My dutch friend hasn't surfaced to give an opinion yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

what I never get about this show is why UK never puts forward an up-and-coming band with a fantastic tune and so win. We're a hotbed of talent! our pop is respected worldwide!


so how come we never win


----------



## red rose (May 6, 2014)

Right I've used the first semi-final to hone my bespoke scorecard. Each act is scored out of ten for their music, singing and performance with bonus points available for any proper Eurovision clichés used. Have I missed anything off?
*
Music - score from 0-10*

Eurobeat +1 point
Native/unusual instruments +1 point
Random dubstep +1 point
*
Singing - score from 0-10*

Singing in native language +1 point
Inexplicable lyrics +1 point
Completely off-key +1 point

*Performers - score from 0-10*

Inexplicable costumes +1 point
Inexplicable dancing +1 point
Performers who seem to contribute nothing +1 point

*Special Effects - add one point for each effect used*

Lasers
Water
Pyro
Dry Ice
Wind Machine
Other (score as you see fit)


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2014)

Oversized drums.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> what I never get about this show is why UK never puts forward an up-and-coming band with a fantastic tune and so win. We're a hotbed of talent! our pop is respected worldwide!
> 
> 
> so how come we never win


No self respecting band who want to have any credibility would go for it. And it doesn't seem to matter much what we enter as we're too unpopular with most other countries to get enough votes these days. That said our recent entries have been too shit to vote for anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 7, 2014)

lovely molly


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

red rose said:


> Aw man, I was so hoping for Cake To Bake to make it through.


I know little about Latvia but they sound like a right laugh if we judge them by their Eurovision efforts. A few years back they entered some jolly yo ho ho drunken pirates which didn't go down well with their neighbours but got top marks from the British and Irish. I'm sure Cake to Bake would have reached similar dizzying heights if it qualified.



Dillinger4 said:


> lovely molly


If she doesn't achieve 16th place it will be a travesty.


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> No self respecting band who want to have any credibility would go for it. And it doesn't seem to matter much what we enter as we're too unpopular with most other countries to get enough votes these days. That said our recent entries have been too shit to vote for anyway.


Its not as if Cameron is planning to occupy the Ukraine and former Eurovision experts the Irish are having even worse fortunes. Maybe this is punishment for three decades of Terry Wogan's snide commentary. Well worth the trade-off though.

Italy puts some strong entries in and they don't seem to get anywhere anymore either. Same with the French, which despite having one of Europe's great singing languages have never put much effort into the contest.

I noticed the contest is being hosted by Borgen spin doctor Kasper Juul. He's a bit of a knob and the Danes would have better off hiring Sandi Toksvig.


----------



## poului (May 7, 2014)

The French moustache song's the fucking bomb.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 7, 2014)

youngian said:


> if we judge them by their Eurovision efforts



the only way to judge any country, really


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

tic toc, can you hear me go tic toc?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

I dont normally like DnB pop songs, but the Hungarian one wasnt at all bad - it was good in fact - the song suited the beats


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

Russia got booed - never heard anyone get booed before... to do with Ukraine? Says more about new reporting in northern europe than anything...no way a UK audience wouldve booed them.



Lord Camomile said:


> There's haven't really been any batshit ones so far. Where are the rapping dubstep astronauts. Or... fuck it, Romanian guy from last year. It's my liiiiiiiiiiife, and I know that it's foreeeeveeeerrrrr.





tommers said:


> I've got to say I'm a bit disappointed.  Men in funny suits and the woman who tattooed herself aside,  where were the oddballs?   All a bit worthy and dull IMO.


agreed - not a good vintage this one

mother was the only track that made me laugh (nervously)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 7, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Russia got booed - never heard anyone get booed before...



The aforementioned Latvian pirates definately got booed by the po-faced Serbian audience who'd've prefered yet more dreary old shit.

I always liked the pirates, I say so every year, but I definately don't listen to it on YT when I'm pissed


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Sweden are now the bookies favs at 5/2 best price, followed by Armenia 9/2 and Netherlands 7/1, with best odds on UK being 13/1. Prices on some outsiders at this stage vary wildly and some could be good e/w value for a quid or 2 - such as the Russian twins who are as short as 40/1 on bet365, but available at 250/1 with betfred, and if you fancy the French Moustache song that varies from 66 to 200/1.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Where's Austria in the ratings now? Conchita was doing well last time I looked.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Austria are 20/1. whatever that means.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Austria are 20/1. whatever that means.



Yeah, I don't understand what odds mean. I need someone to tell me where that means the ranking is. Like, 4th, 8th, 1,056th, etc. I don't understand bookie's odds.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

they are 7 in that list I looked at. so 7. I think.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I don't understand what odds mean. I need someone to tell me where that means the ranking is. Like, 4th, 8th, 1,056th, etc. I don't understand bookie's odds.



http://odds-comparison.bestbetting.com/tv--film--music/eurovision/winner/

Decimal is easier. Just multiply the odds by whatever you'd bet. 
Eg £10 on Austria at 21.00 would return £210 if they win.
£10 on Netherlands at 4.5 would return £45 etc


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I still don't get it. just tell me who is one.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Russia and Sweden intros are very very similar.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I still don't get it. just tell me who is one.


20/1 means you'd win "£20" for every "£1" you bet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Bear in mind, odds will currently be distorted by having seen 1/2 of the qualifiers so far. I expect them to change a bit after tonight's show.

It also means those of us who don't have to compete for a spot in the final might well find our odds dipping a little since we don't get a pre-final outing to give us some hype.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> 20/1 means you'd win "£20" for every "£1" you bet.



yes but who is one


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

oh you


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Can someone who isn't a tone deaf clod like what I am tell me if I'm right about the Russia and Sweden intros sounding v.similar. 



Spoiler: Sweden









Spoiler: Russia


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Austria has over 3 million youtube views but last year Slovenia was one of the most viewed and didn't even qualify for the final. Armenia also has 3 million views and the singer is a well known "funnyman".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Austria has over 3 million youtube views but last year Slovenia was one of the most viewed and didn't even qualify for the final. Armenia also has 3 million views and the singer is a well known "funnyman".


Aye, gotta think YouTube views aren't the best barometer for popularity in these cases; Austria features a bearded lady and Armenia apparently features a celeb, so it's people checking out the vidoes rather than actually liking them.

There's only one number that counts


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Aw man, I was so hoping for Cake To Bake to make it through.


Belarus's Cheesecake is a far superior cake song.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Can someone who isn't a tone deaf clod like what I am tell me if I'm right about the Russia and Sweden intros sounding v.similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes very samey - in fact a lot of the first round has blurred into one for me. I blame globalisation.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Belarus's Cheesecake is a far superior cake song.


is that on tonights show? I look forward to making the copmarison

bake a cake started off weird, moved on to annoying, then got a bit funny, before getting completely grating. What a ride


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> is that on tonights show? I look forward to making the copmarison
> 
> bake a cake started off weird, moved on to annoying, then got a bit funny, before getting completely grating. What a ride


The "piece o'caaake" bit sank them I reckon.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> I still don't get it. just tell me who is one.


http://www.oddschecker.com/tv/eurovision/winner


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

wat


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> The "piece o'caaake" bit sank them I reckon.



that was the best bit!


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Cheesecake is 10th in the running order.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> The "piece o'caaake" bit sank them I reckon.


shameless 

what channel is it on? I cant find it in on my tv


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

BBC 3.
Masterchef is on though.
Decisions...


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> shameless
> 
> what channel is it on? I cant find it in on my tv


It's on irish tv. Dunno if the stream works for great britain. 

http://www.rte.ie/player/ie/live/10/


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

I feel like this happened last year too, but I'm going to miss the first 30 mins because I'm at work, then I'm going to stay behind to watch the rest in my office


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I like what this dance routine is about, whatever that is


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

breakdancing ice robots?


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> Belarus's Cheesecake is a far superior cake song.


I haven't heard it yet but I've been looking forward to it ever since I saw the song title


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

dancing


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like this happened last year too, but I'm going to miss the first 30 mins because I'm at work, then I'm going to stay behind to watch the rest in my office


I remember that


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

big up pilou


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

haha I get jokes


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> I remember that


Fuck it, I knew it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Felt more like electro-zombies to me. I liked it.

I want Lithuania, Austria and Switzerland to get through. I don't much care about anyone else tonight.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Aw they're so good at speaking in unison


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

MALTA


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Can he sing without raising his hand like that?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Felt more like electro-zombies to me. I liked it.
> 
> I want Lithuania, Austria and Switzerland to get through. I don't much care about anyone else tonight.



Do you like Switzerland as well? I like Switzerland. It is all whistly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Malta's is a perfectly serviceable song. Is it Eurovision, though?


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

I really like this song


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Malta's is a perfectly serviceable song. Is it Eurovision, though?



It has nothing on their 2006 entry, I do by Fabrizio Faniello.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Do you like Switzerland as well? I like Switzerland. It is all whistly.



I'm in it solely for the whistling, tbf.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

For later:


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Just stay at home


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I liked the 'under-singing' they had going on in the background.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

I'm skinning you up?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Key change


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

We all beat from the same heart


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> I'm skinning you up?!



I'm skinning you out


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> We all beat from the same heart



And do you know why that is?

It's because we're all children of the u-hu-niverrrrrrrrse.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

awwww


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This is a very sweet song. I quite like it. There are no sudden jumps into all-out camp mayhem though, so it won't win.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Last year was the year of giant dresses/cloaks that had stuff underneath. This is the year of giant playground type props - trapeze-swing, human-sized hamster wheel, mechanical russian see-saw and now a slope of violinists.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I love this already


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

"You need to concentrate on this one" it sounds fantastic already


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Last year was the year of giant dresses/cloaks that had stuff underneath. This is the year of giant playground type props - trapeze-swing, human-sized hamster wheel, mechanical russian see-saw and now a slope of violinists.


Paragliding. :d


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

That man is wearing a parachute. This is the Eurovision I know and love. Even though the song's a bit pants.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> That man is wearing a parachute. This is the Eurovision I know and love. Even though the song's a bit pants.



I am waiting for the dubstep to kick in


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> We all beat from the same heart


i liked this one a fair bit. Hungarian DnB #1, Israeli goth-pop #2 so far


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I love the parachutists facial expression


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Oh my god its so awful and wonderful. The song keeps changing key and tempo and there's weird instruments and props


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

WTF?!


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

They're all pulling weird faces.

"Hear the chime. Now's the time."


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Yodelling


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Yodelling



Excellent yodelling


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Well 10 out of 10 for something there Gerorgia


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Poland's entry has all the charm of a shart in a white suit.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

This one makes me want to cry.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Rapping milkmaids, what's not to like?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Lovin' this one


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Actually this one makes me want to bomb the stage and Eurovision is one of my favourite things ever.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

(on a 5 min timelag) Georgia was great! philistines


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I wish Poland's entry would crawl under a hedge and die.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

awww lovely molly


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Kasper looks like a smug cunt, don't he?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

thanks lise


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

GO, CONCHITA <3 <3 <3


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

my milk urn brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Fucking wonderful lighting at the start, there.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Did Scott Mills just say "It is a man"?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Russian conservatives have circulated a petition to get Conchita banned for fear that she turns Eurovision 'into a hotbed of sodomy'.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Fuck me, what a voice


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This song is fucking eurovision all over. It's beautiful. Fuck yes.

GO CONCHITA.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

wow


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Novelty act with surprisingly good song


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Goosebumps


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Bollocks, I've missed some good ones haven't I?


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

I raised hairs.

Figured I'd smoked to much to survive Poland.  was Conchita that good?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

LOL mandancer


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> GO, CONCHITA <3 <3 <3


liked that - kind of like a 60s james bond number


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

The video for this one was so much better...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> LOL mandancer



I was just thinking that


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I raised hairs.
> 
> Figured I'd smoked to much to survive Poland.  was Conchita that good?


The song was rubbish but the show was amazing. Like most of them!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

She just winked at me! I'm totally in there


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

The holes in her tutu really bug me, they make my skin crawl.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I really do like Lithuania's song.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

What was with the hands?


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Hands through skirt hilare.

This won't get through will it? I like silly dancing and space dystopia costumes.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really do like Lithuania's song.


Me too but they totally overplayed it there I thought


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This song veeeeeeery nearly has something a bit better to it, but it doesn't quite make it there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

they are going for it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Finalnd have heard of Coldplay and The Killers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

The director is having fun with the camerawork


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

IRELAND


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

"You may remember..."

No. No I won't.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

"Hey, let's start in a register that I struggle with!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

It's not bad, this one. I'm liking the ballet dancing kilt-wearers.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

they should have stuck with Jedward. I bet they aren't busy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Bodhrán - check.
Irish dancing - check.
Men in leather kilts - check.
Celtic coils and all that shit - check.

All they need is a leprechaun to jump on swigging a Guinness and we're done.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

This is one of a very popular Eurovision category: credible enough to not be embarrassing, but safely won't win.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

this makes sense. who wants to be called a sweet cheesecake anyway.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

He looks like a smarmy shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

As a man who sports a goatee: dude, fuck off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Belarus have seen Ocean's Eleven but didn't really understand it.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> As a man who sports a goatee: dude, fuck off.


are you funky too?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I absolutely hate that this song is catchy.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

I really like this. I think they maybe should've had more complicated dancing for Eurovision.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

My internet went down so I missed Ireland completely and I've come in half way through what appears to be the dance of the cocky twats.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Belarus have seen Ocean's Eleven but didn't really understand it.



Oceans Eleven didn't understand Belarus


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> are you funky too?


Like a motherfunker.





Vintage Paw said:


> I absolutely hate that this song is catchy.


I caught myself bopping to the beat


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Bollocks is this better than Cake to Bake!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I really like this. I think they maybe should've had more complicated dancing for Eurovision.



Like Lithuanias 2012 entry Love is Blind by Donny Montell? He stands on his head


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

If he didn't look like a massively smarmy shit...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Like a montherfunker.I caught myself bopping to the beat



I bopped.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

I've been looking forward to this since I saw her on Tuesday's show


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Bollocks is this better than Cake to Bake!


tbf it was


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Bollocks is this better than Cake to Bake!


I'd rather listen to that a second time than Cake to Bake.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Go Tijana!


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Like Lithuanias 2012 entry Love is Blind by Donny Montell? He stands on his head


Yes. Or some breakdancing acrobatics style.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'd rather listen to that a second time than Cake to Bake.


Second time? I've listened to it about twenty times


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This is a good song. And her hair is wonderful. Very strong look - that hair, that suit... monochromatic heaven.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the narrative of this piece.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Love is Blind by Donny Montell


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Re: Ireland - I bet there are idiots on twitter shouting about cultural appropriation, believing she was kitted out as a POC or something


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

The guy in white is _kind _of like Bez 

"You just sing 'luv, I'll dance the shit out of this song"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the hoodie, but FYR Macedonia was a tuuuuuune


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Only the second Eurovision entry to feature whistling? surely that can't be right


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Whatever happens with these dominoes, I bet he didn't do it.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

YES


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> The guy in white is _kind _of like Bez
> 
> "You just sing 'luv, I'll dance the shit out of this song"



Ha!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

How is it even possible this is only the 2nd ever entry to feature whistling?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Already like this!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Oh dear, Whistling


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Already like this!



This one has been my personal favourite for ages


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

Like the fella says, in Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? This tune


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Normally the tambourine makes an appearance to give a singer something to do. This appears not to be the case here...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

Is this Dalston's entry?


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Fucking internet connection is playing havoc tonight 

This guy is adorable


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

They look like a fairly dodgy group of lads. You'd definitely steer clear of them on a night out


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This is so catchy. Upbeat, cheeky, and whistling.

Wonderful.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Whistling and violins make me punchy.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Come on Derby! 

Oh shit, wrong thread, sorry...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> They look like a fairly dodgy group of lads. You'd definitely steer clear of them on a night out





red rose said:


> This guy is adorable


Heh


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

moustache


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Whistling and violins make me punchy.


You would probably not approve of my music collection.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

An interview?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand *mute*.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I love these interviews


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Those french dudes... dickheads, definitely.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

come back jedwood all is forgiven


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

These guys are such bellends, I love them


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> These guys are such bellends, I love them



init

 

I am laughing my head off

what a bunch of knobs


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

OPA


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Ella Hellas!


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Pretty sure we had maths before greece existed


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> OPA


That too!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Got a lot to live up to from last year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Oh, and I see they're already taking the same approach.

Hang on, is he from East London?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I hate that this one is catchy as fuck too


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Oh good, for a minute I thought it wasn't going to be very Eurovision-y, then the beat and the silly noises kicked in


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

It's Blue set to the soundtrack from Lemmings.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Throw some plates!


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Opa!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hate that this one is catchy as fuck too



I KNOW


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's Blue set to the soundtrack from Lemmings.


That's _exactly_ what it fucking is!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

how did that trampolinist go in slow motion


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

i roll with the oh so cheeky too


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> how did that trampolinist go in slow motion


Well _there's _something I missed


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

"The flute professor gone bad" - bit of love already


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

That one is going on my commute playlist as well.
Can't go wrong with trampolines.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

She's miming the flute


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I rather like this.

Playing the flute AND singing.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Yeah. This is better than Tuesday.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

The song is ok but it's not outstanding, the most interesting thing about this one is the floor visuals.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

What's under that dress?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> The song is ok but it's not outstanding, the most interesting thing about this one is the floor visuals.


At least the song matches the singer's range.

But yes, spinny whirlpool floor is fun


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Was it last year gave me wall envy? Have got floor envy this year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

I remember these


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Yes, tonight is a great deal better than Tuesday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

is that a functional circular piano?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

The fuck even was that fakery?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

great effects there


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)




----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Might have to learn the dance if this goes through.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

How the fuck does she do that with her voice? It's masterful.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

god I hope they had earplugs in when they were singing over each others shoulders


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Best piano-acting ever


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

stop it lise


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Reminded Chemistry of that new Kylie (into the blue). But he does have headphones on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

There is a sign for hashtag? THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING. #totesawesome


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> There is a sign for hashtag? THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING. #totesawesome


Shit. Do I need to rewind?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

For Georgia dial 09015 2252 04


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Victory to georgia mullet drummer tbh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

I missed Georgia! They looked good fun


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Poland look cynical


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I missed Georgia! They looked good fun



You really missed out there


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I voted for Conchita


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

I voted for Georgia _and_ Austria


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

what is this


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

This is bonkers.

I love it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Caught my reflection in the window next to my desk; is it obvious I grew up in the 90s


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

What the _actual_ fuck, Eurovision?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

That stage needed a grinning tattooed earless thug on it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Well this is... new.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Do you think this is genuinely the realisation of a nation's dreams?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

WHERE CAN I VOTE FOR AUSTRALIA?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Again with the low register the singer struggles to reach! 

It's not that fucking difficult to match a singer and a song, for fuck's sake!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Oh, bless them  Bless them all


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

Are Australia in it now then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I tweeted earlier that I wish Poland's entry would crawl under a hedge and die. Someone from Denmark just replied to me and said, "Your country should."

I'd feel patriotic if I wasn't laughing so hard.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

The pipes in the irish one sound like someone tooting a carhorn. And she's the worst singer out of all of them.

And most distressing of all, some dickheads on the internet said she's dressed as an egyptian.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Are Australia in it now then?


Yes, next year. Nick Cave's already agreed to do their song!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

I won't trust you, I'VE SEEN BORGEN!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

The fuck, Megan!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Ohhhhhh.... christ.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Yes, next year. Nick Cave's already agreed to do their song!




I can see him doing a Snap!-esque Eurobanger


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

get in there glen


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Glen <3


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Oh Glen. Glen....


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

So if they're gonna let Oz in, who else?


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

I reckon U75 should enter next year with "Toning Mist"


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Fredrik!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

When were these auditions held?! Why was I not told?!!?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

copliker said:


> I reckon U75 should enter next year with "Toning Mist"


Song or band?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Make it stop, make it stop, make it stop...


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Oscar-worthy acting here


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Song or band?


Toning Mist by Bus Pest


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

HASHTAG STOP THIS NOW


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand *mute*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

excellent interview guest


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

I love her


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

That cuban statue bit was not right


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> I love her



me too


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Shut up, Scott


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

If Conchita doesn't win I'm voting UKIP.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Ireland aren't reining champions, you're in fucking Denmark!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 8, 2014)

oooh Dr Eurovision, you blackhearted backstabber


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I'm starting to get really, really excited for Saturday.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

I'm considering dressing up on Saturday


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> I'm considering dressing up on Saturday


As what, exactly?


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Oooooooh technical difficulties at Eurovision


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

The only thing - the ONLY THING - that matters now is for Georgia to qualify. The rest is just noise.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

red rose said:


> Oooooooh technical difficulties at Eurovision


Oh yeah? I muted again


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> As what, exactly?


To be honest I was pretty much just going to find some tacky England-flag stuff (wigs, capes etc) and a red marker pen and making them all into Georgian flags 

Or a Polish milkmaid...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

It's interesting, the quality (good or bad...) definitely seems better this evening. Whoever gets knocked out will probably deserve to be a bit pissed off they weren't in the first semi.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

I enjoyed it more on Tuesday. It had the cake bakers and the list ticker offers


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

One day I want to be the boss of Eurovision


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

The whistler did it


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Romania? _Really?_


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Norway is shit!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

C'mon Georgia!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Seriously, they'll be very pissed off they didn't get to go against the Tuesday entries.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

FUCKING HELL.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Poor Georgia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Georgia are this year's Macedonia.

Robbed.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 8, 2014)

Gutted!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

I'm not ashamed to admit I screamed when they announced Austria. Everyone was chanting for her <3


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I screamed when they announced Austria. Everyone was chanting for her <3


A cynic would suggest they left her till last for a reason.

Not me though, no. A _cynic_. A sad, dead-inside cynic.


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> A cynic would suggest they left her till last for a reason.
> 
> Not me though, no. A _cynic_. A sad, dead-inside cynic.


I'm not dead inside and that was my first thought too.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

come on then. quick recap for me as my tv turned over to record things.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> A cynic would suggest they left her till last for a reason.
> 
> Not me though, no. A _cynic_. A sad, dead-inside cynic.



I agree. They totes did. 

I'm gutted Poland got through but Lithuania didn't.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

Hang on, Dana International was back?! And _didn't_ get through?!

I guess she's old news


----------



## SovietArmy (May 8, 2014)

I did liked Switzerland.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2014)

My top 2 are Austria and Switzerland, in that order.


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2014)

right so I've caught up now (thanks wiki). UK go last. That good?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> right so I've caught up now (thanks wiki). UK go last. That good?


Ooh, that is. General rule of thumb is it's better to go later than earlier, though listening/viewing fatigue may set in


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

I hated felt very negative towards the Switzerland song. Sorry but true. 
Gutted for Georgia, but they're better than this contest.
I liked the Israeli song a lot, and that sadly didnt make it through either. Robbed.
I like these semifinals but it can make the final a bit of an anticlimax now.
Come on Hungary!!


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

Now that the finalists have been confirmed I've published a finalised copy of my scorecard, in case anyone would like to print it out and use it.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85964684/eurovision.pdf


----------



## red rose (May 8, 2014)

And a printer-friendly version for those who either don't like garish colour schemes (which begs the question - why are you watching Eurovision?) or aren't able to sneakily print it on their work printer before Saturday night 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85964684/eurovision printer friendly.pdf


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2014)

You're my hero, red rose


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I hated felt very negative towards the Switzerland song. Sorry but true.
> Gutted for Georgia, but they're better than this contest.
> I liked the Israeli song a lot, and that sadly didnt make it through either. Robbed.
> I like these semifinals but it can make the final a bit of an anticlimax now.!


Yeah, I wish I'd just waited for the final, so the songs were a surprise. When is it? I hope it's a few months so we forget about it


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 9, 2014)

red rose said:


> Now that the finalists have been confirmed I've published a finalised copy of my scorecard, in case anyone would like to print it out and use it.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85964684/eurovision.pdf



Might need this, thanks  

Got Eurovision Day planned. Poor disinterested quimcunx is coming over and I'm making chilli!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I wish I'd just waited for the final, so the songs were a surprise. When is it? I hope it's a few months so we forget about it


It's *tomorrow*! I've waited! I feel it's only necessary to watch it one time, on the night


----------



## youngian (May 9, 2014)

Looks like Austria has the long term prisoner vote in the bag.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> It's *tomorrow*! I've waited! I feel it's only necessary to watch it one time, on the night


Yeah, I've spunked my goodwill towards mediocre but overblown pop performances too early. Eurovision songs should be heard once only. I'm oot


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I've spunked my goodwill towards mediocre but overblown pop performances too early. Eurovision songs should be heard once only. I'm oot


its a quandry, but if its a choice then watching the semis is better than just the final as "the best" songs never make it through and the final is that much more sanitised as a result.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 9, 2014)

youngian said:


> Looks like Austria has the long term prisoner vote in the bag.


----------



## maya (May 9, 2014)

Tonedeaf norwegian bloke can't sing... NUL POINTS.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

Austria eh? Put another shrimp on the barbie


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

*idioteque *shared this one with me earlier. Now I am sharing it with you. 



So haunting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

Did I post this one the other day? It remains one of my all time favourites:

Moldova 2011, Zdob și Zdub - So Lucky


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

god I love that pixie riding a unicycle playing a trumpet so much


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

does anyone know where I can meet a Zooey Deschanel lookalike who rides a unicycle whilst also playing a trumpet? because that's what I'm into.


----------



## wtfftw (May 9, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> does anyone know where I can meet a Zooey Deschanel lookalike who rides a unicycle whilst also playing a trumpet? because that's what I'm into.


Eurovision, I'd have thought.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> *idioteque *shared this one with me earlier. Now I am sharing it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> So haunting.




IMO one of the best songs Eurovision has ever seen, and way better than any of the high-ranking/winning shit Azerbaijan has submitted since.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 10, 2014)

On Eurovision day, a reminder that history has an even more ghastly euro-based contest in it's closet.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 10, 2014)

True story: My mate produced the gemini fiasco. his first name is neil, so behind his back it's obviously "nul points" when we're being cruel, but it doesn't work visually.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 10, 2014)

that quite recent one "I'm in love with a fairy tale" was pretty decent. Remember when Iceland won it with something distinctly artistic?
Or did it win at all?

er.. this is a classic of the genre.



I fancied her summat chronic. Think she went on to be something in the West End.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2014)

Fuck you Farage! Tonight will validate continental relationships in one fell swoop.

Bring it on!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Eurovision, I'd have thought.



I am starting to believe that it might be the only place. 

Not this year though


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2014)

God, I'm so happy. I love this nonsense 

Dillinger4 you have Melinda on WhatsApp?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Sadly I'll miss this car crash of a broadcast as I don't have a telly, but have fun everyone.  Is the UK entry really shit like it normally is?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Right, bets placed.

Sweden, to win
Strong performance. Just the kind of song the Eastern Europeans seem to like, and as most of them have been knocked out in the semis, they need to vote for someone else 

France, to finish in the top ten
Best song by a looooong way. If I end up pissed tonight I WILL be listening to this on Youtube 

Romania, to finish in the top ten
I changed my mind on this when watching it for the first time. My notes for this were 'ugly, dreary, upbeat, dancey, quite swedish'

Italy, to finish in the top ten
I've no strong feelings on this one, but was quite shocked with the high odds available even for a top 10 so couldn't resist. I can easily see this picking up 2-5 points across the board.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sadly I'll miss this car crash of a broadcast as I don't have a telly, but have fun everyone.  Is the UK entry really shit like it normally is?



Who knows? Does it matter? Let's hope it's brilliant but only gets 2 points anyway! Hoorah!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Who knows? Does it matter? Let's hope it's brilliant but only gets 2 points anyway! Hoorah!!



I might listen to it on R2 if they still broadcast it there.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Who knows? Does it matter? Let's hope it's brilliant but only gets 2 points anyway! Hoorah!!


It isn't bad at all in a sort of eurotrash europop sort of way, and I understand it is near the end which is a good position for people remembering it when they vote.

Despite all that it probably won't get votes ....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Now I like Poland, as a country, would love to live in Krakow but have you seen the video for the Polish entry.... There are not enough wtf and  in the _world _never mind the world of Eurovision!


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Omg I'm so excited!! I only just realised this is on, but just in time! Yay  

TopCat is not thrilled at the moment, but I'm sure he will LOVE Eurovision by the end of the evening


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now I like Poland, as a country, would love to live in Krakow but have you seen the video for the Polish entry.... There are not enough wtf and  in the _world _never mind the world of Eurovision!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I am not even going to tell any of you what music I have on as a warm up.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now I like Poland, as a country, would love to live in Krakow but have you seen the video for the Polish entry.... There are not enough wtf and  in the _world _never mind the world of Eurovision!





wtf man


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Right, bets placed]
> 
> France, to finish in the top ten
> Best song by a looooong way. If I end up pissed tonight I WILL be listening to this on Youtube


Incredibly, still available at odds of up to 250/1!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

HELLO EUROPE


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Extra lyrics available on the red button folks!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Awesome intro


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

this is new


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Poland got a big cheer there


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Russia didn't


----------



## Gerry1time (May 10, 2014)

I love the way Graham Norton is already tactfully hinting to British viewers that we're not going to do too well this year. Apparently our act has been doing a 'great job' in rehearsals. He may as well have said she'd been doing her best.


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

That's a very expensive lighting production considering it's completely shite.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Massive cheers for Conchita - just for showing up


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

ruth lorenzooooooooooo!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> I love the way Graham Norton is already tactfully hinting to British viewers that we're not going to do too well this year. Apparently our act has been doing a 'great job' in rehearsals. He may as well have said she'd been doing her best.



It really is one of our better efforts for a long long time. It has decent odds to do well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Right, bit late to the party because of last-minute food prep, but here we go...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

the arena just came


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

bit premature


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

those were jokes. I get jokes.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

I like the french / english linguistic competitiveness


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

hamster man


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

They have been practising that so hard


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Haha,  spinning guy fell over


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Good way to kick off, though kinda shooting their weird load pretty early on. People who didn't see the semis are going to be disappointed with the most of the rest of the entries.


----------



## A380 (May 10, 2014)

Just remember, when its time to vote:


Don't let your indecision take you from behind.
Trust your inner vision, don't let others change your mind.

But soon you will find that there comes a time 
For making your mind up.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Reminds me so much of the hamster I had as a child.  He used to piss out the side of his cage and chewed the curtains


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

He is not running as fast as the other day.


----------



## A380 (May 10, 2014)

Fantastic hamster wheel. I want one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is not running as fast as the other day.


I said that too! I was a bit disappointed to be honest, I was well impressed with his endurance the other night* 







*fnar, etc


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

he is going to go and eat a cheesecake when he comes last


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Sleaeeeeeaaaaaaaaze.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This one is shit and the video is like a cut price "Blurred Lines"


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Did they nick this from Olly Murs?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

oh nice footwork there though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Watching it this time round with the sound turned down, techno on the stereo and wine


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

red rose is claiming those backing singers/dancers are "contributing nothing". We have not ascertained exactly what more she expects them to do


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Sponsored by Sara Lee


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

that one went on for far too long


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

ballad time


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Ukraine top 5
Belarus bottom 5


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

This trapeze promises much but delivers little.

I do have a little crush on the singer though. Only a little one, mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Dull! We want CHEESY EUROPOP!!


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Does anyone sing in foreign?


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Feel like I've accidentally switched channels to Britain's Got Talent


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> Does anyone sing in foreign?



yes


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

A380 said:


> Fantastic hamster wheel. I want one.



Could be pole-dancing for men. Hamster Wheeling. Hen parties all over the country will go wild.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Not asking for a spoiler btw. For those who watched the quarters.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

What number are Georgia again?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, this is dull.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

I didn't know Shappi Korsandhi could sing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> What number are Georgia again?


0. They didn't get through


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

This is what we need.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Did they nick this from Olly Murs?



Impossible, he wasn't wearing a hat


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Liking Iceland's entry.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

Showadywaddy, Bjork style.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

These are my favourites


----------



## Gerry1time (May 10, 2014)

Who's this? They've got a good beat.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

David Brent finally got his band together


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I LIKE THIS!! Go ICELAND


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

The beardy guy at the back is an MP.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This is cheesy and awesome at the same time, bloody love it


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Feel like I've accidentally switched channels to Britain's Got Talent


"Europe And Some Other People Have Got Talent. LOL!!..".


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

God, I want them to win so bad.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

I think my last spliff may have contained lsd! Nice suits.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Who's this? They've got a good beat.


They nicked it from Magic Carpet Ride.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

It looked a bit like something that would have been on kiddy telly in the '70s


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

No wonder the suicide rate is so high in Norway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Matt Goss has let himself go.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Rylan Clark in 10 years


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Nice tattoos but too worthy


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Fuck's sake.  Cheer up you cunt.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Iceland ftw   Total hipsters mind 

This emo twat can fuck off mind.


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

His forearms are way to big for his biceps,odd arms.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

This is not good


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Norway clearly can't afford to host it again next year


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

circular piano!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Norway can fuck right off


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

Nigel Farage's neighbours from hell.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Romania. Dark horse!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 10, 2014)

I keep meaning to have a tick list of references to weather in the lyrics. But that would make me socially awkward.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I quite like this one! They were good last time as well.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Nice echo.	  Echo.	   Echo.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I feel as though we're missing some of the suggestive lyrics from last year


----------



## juice_terry (May 10, 2014)

Iceland to win


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

was she just disintegrated?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

wow how did she teleport like that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Anyone know of a surefire way someone in the US can watch the iplayer stream? They did have something that worked the other day, but isn't working now. They're stuck with the goddamn official stream, which doesn't have Graham.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Shit special effects are shit


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Looks like the Norway bloke's annoying little brother


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

ITS A MIRACLE


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

whoa.  nice piano.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

All the  songs have been in English so far.
The French will hate it.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Romania = Tiesto


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

look at him inside his circular piano


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

They really ought to sort out their insulation, there's been a draught across the stage for the last 3 acts, the performers must all be getting chilly


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> was she just disintegrated?


"Nul point" is a much more serious issue these days


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This bloke looks like a shorter Ian Thorpe. Plus they've stolen this tune from every pop song ever written haven't they!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

This isn't a bad bit of pop.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Giving her a 9 just for that high note


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This bloke looks like a shorter Ian Thorpe. Plus they've stolen this tune from every pop song ever written haven't they!



that's what its all about


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

how does he play the notes behind his head?  And are they secret notes?  Like the occult or something?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

I reckon he mimed that piano playing


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

this song can be summarised as crap crap loud crap loud


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I reckon he mimed that piano playing



no its a real circular piano


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

_Favourite?!
_
Pfft.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> no its a real circular piano


I want to believe


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Might be a daft question, but is there some significance to his badge that they zoomed in on?
EDIT
OH ok it's the flag


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Favourite?!
> _
> Pfft.



I know right?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Dull.  Next.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Might be a daft question, but is there some significance to his badge that they zoomed in on?



it's his universal translator. he is clearly a star trek baddie, like Khan.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

He's going to start hovering soon and his eyes are going to go red and he's going to kill everybody.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Yay - shit dubstep


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

He looks sick. Either that or his make up artist went boat-happy with yellow foundation.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Oooh this is very... very... just very.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> it's his universal translator. he is clearly a star trek baddie, like Khan.



That's so much better than reality that I am going to accept that as the absolute truth 

God this song is dull


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

its not really a universal translator. He probably made it himself and they let him wear it because they felt sorry for him because all he can do is be crap and then loud


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

That was a bit shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Get the feeling this bit is the reason he wanted to do the sing, the quiet stuff he just grits his teeth through.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

foreign 



I liked this song in the semis. he looked all smiley.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Yes.  Sergei!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This is starting well


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

oh and rollerblading


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Maybe not so much now though


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

go sergei! whatever you are singing about


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Montenegro - one of those weird little countries I think.  Sounds like a dirge.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh bless him, he's quite sweet


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

My World. Nice bit of Slavic.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

I actually love sergei a bit.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

I'm not liking Montenegro


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

But what in the fuck is the skating about?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

I like this one because I haven't a clue how shit the lyrics really are - music's the winner!


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> But what in the fuck is the skating about?



Eurovision.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> But what in the fuck is the skating about?



His world is cold and tragic without the ice skater. Clearly.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> I like this one because I haven't a clue how shit the lyrics really are - music's the winner!



Lyrics (including translation) are on the red button


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> But what in the fuck is the skating about?



Same as the trapeze earlier


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> I like this one because I haven't a clue how shit the lyrics really are - music's the winner!



subtitle function


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Like Angus Deayton if he was montenegran.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Meh.


Yeah. Sweet but meh. You wouldn't go on a second date with him!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Dear God it's Poland


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> Same as the trapeze earlier



Ah, distraction from the song


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> subtitle function


I'd hate to spoil the moment!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh here we go!


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Excellent.  Polish hip hop.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Loving this already


----------



## purenarcotic (May 10, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Tits oot man!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Actually it's better with the lyrics off... :/


----------



## cyberfairy (May 10, 2014)

I love Poland! Like Shampoo with plaits!Yes, that is a good thing.I am drunk.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 10, 2014)

WTF is this nationalist weirdism?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Slav porn


----------



## juice_terry (May 10, 2014)

Bit of slavic nationalism (as they shake what mother nature has given them )


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Oh my.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

I'm liking Poland


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Sexy plunging.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

Poland actually quite cool. Not sure what old Boobs McGee is contributing, mind, other than the obvious.


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Poland: wtf??


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2014)

bloody hell


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Won't someone please think of the watershed?!?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Where's Antoine de Caunes?


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This is just so many shades of wrong...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

Crumbs!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

This Polish entry has got me thinking.


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

omg the washing  proper lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Are your all shaking what your Mother gave you boys and girls!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Slavic blood 

Or should that be Slavic blud


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

I bet they wash their hair with Timotei


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Amazing.  10/10.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Well Poland was shit too.  It's not as good as it was in the olden days.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

second big cheer in the arena for poland


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

OPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I bet they wash their hair with Timotei


or manjuice


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Proud to be Polish  

Bit of a porn star on the washing though!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2014)

greece = shite


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Apparently in the televised semifinals, a lot of people emailed asking "do they not have washing machines in Poland?"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Someone's been playing a massive game of Snake behind them.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Yes mate


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Lemmiiiiings.


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

It's true what they say everybody on the tele is gay and only six inches tall.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

I suppose they are all miming are they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

It's as bit One Direction do rap!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I like Greece's song.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

I like it when they do dance stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Where's Antoine de Caunes?



I said the exact same thing XD


----------



## cyberfairy (May 10, 2014)

I love this one!! Go Greece! Must stop drinking!!!


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I suppose they are all miming are they?



What?  At Eurovision?  No, it's all live.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Bangin!


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Haha, brilliant.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

He's from Hackney you know.  I think they may have mentioned it a few times on telly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

trampoline


----------



## felixthecat (May 10, 2014)

Greece ftw!!!


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Good effort


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Greece - not bad, but a bit repetitive.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I suppose they are all miming are they?



no miming allowed


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

On the rise, just like the Greek economy. Feelgood stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

COME ON CONCHITA <3


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

conchita stole the show in the semi finals


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

Conchita. The best or the wurst?


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

So, the bearded Lady ... 

not the first time a drag act ..


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

you just know she is going to give this fucking everything


----------



## juice_terry (May 10, 2014)

Gergious Samaras singing for Austria now


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2014)

Crikey. If only Hitler were alive to watch this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

The audience are singing with her <3


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This song is boring as watching paint dry though, no matter who is singing it... kind of sounds like a mid-rate Bond film theme...


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Tis ok ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Austria - impenetrable Euro-pop.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

I like it. Should sing the next Bond film theme song.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Love this   John Barry tastic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This would be a great Bond theme. Sign Conchita up immediately!!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Magnificent - the full sausage!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Bond tune.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

That was fucking good actually.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I'm liking this!


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

Dull song but good performance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

i'm with you graham norton. this isn't right at all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This would be a great Bond theme. Sign Conchita up immediately!!


Ah, missed this first time though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Germany - an accordion.  WTF!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

It's the German Pink!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

you don't need to make a song and dance about it.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Wouldn't be german without an accordion.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Of course Britain is a winner in a way ....

They all seem to be singing in English !!

At least we win something


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

From  he Bond remarks, I can see at least four of us are reading the Graun's live blog


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This is all shades of awesome


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Not ashamed to say I shed a tear at Conchita's performance.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

I wish the producers would add less audio processing before broadcasting


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

hmm Germany is pretty dire


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> From  he Bond remarks, I can see at least four of us are reading the Graun's live blog



I'm not, it is possible for people to come up with independent thoughts without getting it off the web you know!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> you don't need to make a song and dance about it.


This one's not doing much of either


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Jesus, this is dreadful.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

She's not wearing Cyndi Lauper's earrings anymore. Did she lose them?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

This is shite.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

Germany started shit but growing on me. Nein Doubt.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

oh look its christian bale in american psycho


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Fucking wrong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> From  he Bond remarks, I can see at least four of us are reading the Graun's live blog


I thought it all out of my own head


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, this is dreadful.



This is why I'm enjoying the show


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

highest age?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

wow


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

I'm going to have a spliff. It's the only way.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not ashamed to say I shed a tear at Conchita's performance.


Her name is


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Sweden has started off well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> This is why I'm enjoying the show



init. this is europe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Her name is



I don't understand your post.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh FFS stop it with the ballads, I want cheesy cheerful Europop!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

:/


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Idk, I don't get the hype for Sweden's song. It's a bit mediocre if you ask me.


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

The lighting changes between acts are pretty quick and slick ..


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Idk, I don't get the hype for Sweden's song. It's a bit mediocre if you ask me.



yeh I think so too


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Terrible song


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Whether she wins or not I reckon she's nailed on to play Dusty Springfield when they make her biopic


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't understand your post.


Genital references ftw


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I'm warming up to this a bit now


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Idk, I don't get the hype for Sweden's song. It's a bit mediocre if you ask me.


I like it ...

It isn't Abba style, but that is probably a good thing ... she has a good voice.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

What's she singing?? "I'll do myself?"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Genital references ftw



Yeah, I still don't get it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I can see this winning..... but it's no Iceland! Plus Mr. QofG's thinks it is derivitive of a Pussycat Dolls song.... how he knows that I am not sure!!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Oh not these sex criminals again​


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Only on Eurovision


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

yes I am ready to party


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Wtf is that hair


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Please shut up France.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I still don't get it.


Never mind


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Why is he singing about moustaches?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

FFS France


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Good to see France are taking it seriously


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Wtf is that hair


Jedward influence


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

yehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

France .. wtf ....

Still it is more like proper Europop ..


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Wtf?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 10, 2014)

I love France


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Gangnam style en Francais


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

I tried to watch a bit of the show but have given up. They should change the rules so that each song lasts for only 2 minutes and have a ban on repeating the same phrase more than six times. That way nobody would get bored or irritated.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

The French are _so _arrogant. Singing in their own language. How dare they


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

I think France always put in a solid performance tbh. for eurovision. Don't care for the blatent orientalism though.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 10, 2014)

It's like the french spent so many hundreds of years getting brilliant at food and wine that they entirely neglected to be any good at music at any point ever.


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Singing along now


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Why is he singing about moustaches?


Cos it's the lyrics innit - he's got everything he wants, but he's never been able to grow a moustache!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Lorca (May 10, 2014)

why is the dude from anthrax playing bass for the french song?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> It's like the french spent so many hundreds of years getting brilliant at food and wine that they entirely neglected to be any good at music at any point ever.


THIS POST IS WRONG


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

France ended up being great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I am quite speechless at how surreal our cross channel neighbours can be.... though I can imagine dancing to this sweatily in a disco on the continent


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am quite speechless at how surreal our cross channel neighbours can be.... though I can imagine dancing to this sweatily in a disco on the continent



YES YES YES


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

the twin on the right has mad eyes


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

OMG it's like a sci-fi nightmare - tied together, then parted...


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Boooo!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Russia is not bad at all, but they can still fuck off given their recent behaviour.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Come on, that was FANTASTIC!! 

Yes, I'm fucking serious


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am quite speechless at how surreal our cross channel neighbours can be.... though I can imagine dancing to this sweatily in a disco on the continent



The OH v much approved of the French entry.  He also loves the Ketchup Song


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Cos it's the lyrics innit - he's got everything he wants, but he's never been able to grow a moustache!



Erm, OK!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Great job on the lighting. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm glad this song is boring. I'd hate to like it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Wonder how poorly Russia will score this year?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

blue steel


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

They really do need to shut the door that's letting the wind blow across the stage


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2014)

rawk!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

go emma!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Just don't wear high heels then!  Honestly...


----------



## Gerry1time (May 10, 2014)

This is the greatest musical performance I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I think Italy will do well. It's impressive.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Italy's effort is shite.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Where was the booing


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think Italy will do well. It's impressive.



agreed


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

The '80s called, they want their dresses back... 

Quite like the song though


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think Italy will do well. It's impressive.


i like this - has some guts to it (italy)
i wonder what the lyrics are about?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Oh, I know why I like it. It's basically Republica.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Wow! Donatella eat you heart out!


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i like this - has some guts to it (italy)
> i wonder what the lyrics are about?


Haven't the decency to sing in English


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

unnecessary crawling though


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

I saw her pants.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Haven't the decency to sing in English


always helps a shit song along if you dont understand the words


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> The '80s called, they want their dresses back...
> 
> Quite like the song though



Getting Caesar's crown back to him takes priority...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

it's the flute professor gone bad


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i like this - has some guts to it (italy)
> i wonder what the lyrics are about?



I hold on tight to your breath, something else, I run I run I run, bit more waffle.

The first verse was about getting your high heel caught in an "invasive drain".  Hence my earlier post


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Jethro Tull moment


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Nice shoulder pads.


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> I hold on tight to your breath, something else, I run I run I run, bit more waffle.
> 
> The first verse was about getting your high heel caught in an "invasive drain".  Hence my earlier post


I thought it was about some bloke called Alfredo


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

That flute was entirely unnecessary


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

What number are the UK?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> What number are the UK?


Last. In both senses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if I like this or not. On the plus side, it has a flute, shoulder pads, a nice floor, and it's catchy. On the negative side it's a bit of nothing really.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

[Dooby, post: 13127549, member: 44840"]That flute was entirely unnecessary[/QUOTE]

Culture innit?


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Those dresses are bloody massive!


----------



## FiFi (May 10, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> What number are the UK?


26. 
I'm not sure if playing last is good or bad!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Not for me this one


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

Slovenia supported by Yamaha Music Division
Finland supported by Stihl machinery.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not sure if I like this or not. On the plus side, it has a flute, shoulder pads, a nice floor, and it's catchy. On the negative side it's a bit of nothing really.


im sure - tis crap


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

This is the most disappointing dress in Eurovision history. It should rise up to 50ft or explode but it does nothing


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> That flute was entirely unnecessary





Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not sure if I like this or not. On the plus side, it has a flute, shoulder pads, a nice floor, and it's catchy. On the negative side it's a bit of nothing really.



have you forgotten that you watching eurovision


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

That was unrememberable.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Softengine is quite the name for a band


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Finland sounds harmless enough.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

this is surprisingly alright (if you like coldplay + killers)


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

OMG I've reached that age where all young men look about 12 years old


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

It's actually alright in a slightly shit radio friendly indie way.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Yes this is alright, harmless.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

better than one direction


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I quite like this


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Nice tune.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Once again,The Killers with a dash of Coldplay. Which is not a recipe people were asking for.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Coldplay. From Finland. Where at least it really is cold.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> OMG I've reached that age where all young men look about 12 years old


i think the ultimate test of that is when you start thinking that about politicians


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2014)

them finns is OK actually


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I like it. Great light show. But they're no Lordi.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

I want to beat my head in with a shovel.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> better than one direction


I'm better than One Direction and I'm a middle aged woman!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Finland sounds harmless enough.



The hookline had a bit of Green Day about it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Is she going to warble....I bat she warbles


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

My hair doesn't look like that in the rain


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

As if the wind blowing through the place wasn't bad enough, they now need to fix the roof, rain is coming in...


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

meh


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Awful.  Terrible breath control.  Bit flat at the beginning. Shit song.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Most of the entries so far are English. We're bound to win


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

It's neverending alright....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

This is quite good.  No idea what country it is - anyone know?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

So far: fair play to all the countries who sing in their own lingo.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Bleurgh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Stop her. My ears hurt.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

tbf it doesnt rain much in spain


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is quite good.  No idea what country it is - anyone know?



It says at bottom left of the screen: Spain.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is quite good.  No idea what country it is - anyone know?



Spain. Singer is English and came 5th in the X Factor over here a few years ago.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> tbf it doesnt rain much in spain


Is it mainly on the plain


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

This is dreadful Spain. But you can't win at football and Eurovision. Them's the rules.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

ok now this is a eurovision song


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Switzlerland - what's all this whistling about then?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Fuck, lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Whistle whistle, motherfucker.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> Most of the entries so far are English. We're bound to win



Et voila, Johnny Foreignspeak!


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Ooh no. No.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

This started well, but rapidly faded into mediocrity...


----------



## paulhackett (May 10, 2014)

I keep re-winding to the Moustache song. That was the bollocks.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

The Swiss David Essex


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Oh dear!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

some urbanites liked this swiss one on thursday. if i could remember who id name and shame, out yourselves!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Whistle posse in the area


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

What in the hell is an evil satellite anyway?


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

I am the hunter you are the prey tonight I'm gonna eat you up.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> some urbanites liked this swiss one on thursday. if i could remember who id name and shame, out yourselves!!


They're not even European ffs


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

*sets as ringtone*

*dances*


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

It's Mumford and Alps!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

OK, now we're getting into some dirty suggestive lyrics - I think


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2014)

happy shopper "lose this skin"


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Is there something slightly sinister about how smiley he is with some of these lyrics?  I reckon he's an axe murderer on the downlow


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> What in the hell is an evil satellite anyway?


The moon, it must be destroyed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

If he whistles and plays the violin at the same time I'll be impressed!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> some urbanites liked this swiss one on thursday. if i could remember who id name and shame, out yourselves!!



me. no shame. I still like it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Stop fucking whistling!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 10, 2014)

Mumford and Son - gone wrong


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> me. no shame. I still like it.


that Thank You was for you Dilli


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> me. no shame. I still like it.



Me too. It's my 2nd favourite.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

The description of this doesn't sound very cheerful for Eurovision.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

no whistling in the hungary entrant


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

i officially like this one


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

OMG is this about child abuse or something?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

His eyebrows are amazing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This is like a proper song. What is it doing in Eurovision!?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Should have borrowed that hamster wheel, mate.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

about domestic violence btw


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> OMG is this about child abuse or something?



it kind of sounds like it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I quite like Hungary's song too. Nice and catchy in the chorus.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Haha,  Hungarian drum and bass!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Breakbeatz


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Needs Skibadee


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

How to properly crash the mood of the whole event!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

uk should vote for it at least


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This is good and he's a good singer


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

Hungary=ringer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I like this because he's wearing a cardigan.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> it kind of sounds like it



Yeah seems like it definitely, lyrics far more serious than the stage performance


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Aren't there rules about serious subjects being banned?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

hahahaha that guy in the crowd


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like this because he's wearing a cardigan.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Hungary ftw


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Interesting theme


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

why the hell was he representing hungary..


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I saw this in the semi finals the other day and I can't remember _anything_ about it.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like this because he's wearing a cardigan.


Drum'n'bass / cardigan / forrinz mashup


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Yeah seems like it definitely, lyrics far more serious than the stage performance



It was, according to the description on R2 - domestic abuse sort of thing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Aren't there rules about serious subjects being banned?



yeh 



not like, official ones or anything. probably.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like this because he's wearing a cardigan.


a lot of DnB men wear cardigans these days. oldskool (+slippers)


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

this is probably the catchiest song yet. lyrics tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Mumford and Sons and Gary Barlow... Fuck off


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

Fuck me. Malta already the worst.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was, according to the description on R2 - domestic abuse sort of thing.


although ironically he got done for punching some one earlier in the year...


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I quite like this, it reminds me of the early '90s...


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Christ   Now seems like a good time to get more booze.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

well the mumfords and sons must of made a shit load of money out of touring europe the last few years


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

The dead eyes of Malta.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like this because he's wearing a cardigan.



reasons


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> why the hell was he representing hungary..


Because he can


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Supposedly "the guy who sings about domestic violence in the tune is in a court case right now - apparently he broke a guys nose with a single hit and kicked another guy in the head while the guy was already unconscious laying on the ground"


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

A James Blunt fan, presumably?


----------



## paulhackett (May 10, 2014)

This lot are cousins right?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Malta isn't bad.  Classic disposable pop. 

And a damn site cheerier than Hungary.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

T & P said:


> A James Blunt fan, presumably?



where ..

*loads shotgun*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> why the hell was he representing hungary..


Hungarian mother.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Malta. Please no


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Malta isn't bad.  Classic disposable pop.


with the emphasis on disposable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I like to think Yorkshire rejected them!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I like the undersinging thing they've got going on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

that was pleasant


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Christ   Now seems like a good time to get more booze.



My thoughts exactly, but in the fifteen minutes it will take me to fetch some I'll miss the rest of the shite so am resisting!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Must remember to pack my distressed jeans when I next visit Malta


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

I am liking Malta ....

Not quite the usual euro pop ...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

skooo be doooo woopppp


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Have they all been castrated?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

kill them..

in the face with fire


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

STOP FUCKING WHISTLING!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Worried that blonde one is going to dislocate a joint


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

More whistling!


----------



## juice_terry (May 10, 2014)

Denmark's entry = Bruno M'Arse


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 10, 2014)

Bruno Milkybar


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Top 5 for Denmark


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

that guy with the afro is cool as fuck


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> More whistling!



Whistling should be banned completely next year.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

This song is managing to be both atrocious and catchy as fuck at the same time  

Danish Bruno Mars innit.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> STOP FUCKING WHISTLING!



MORE FUCKING WHILSTING



*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

which is your favourite?


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Like a car crash in slow motion


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I like this. Catchy as fuck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Mr. QofG's quite likes this... he may be drunk though


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2014)

Watching, muted, with subtitles, listening to fela kuti. Better, yet confusing.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Winner


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Marked down for white socks!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

dutch country and western


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

I shouldn't be watching this sober should I


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

it would be rude


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

God this is flat and dull, a bit like the Netherlands.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Deep


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Ok I'll say it - it's very middle of the road


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I feel like I'm in a timewarp.
I mean that is expected of Eurovision occasionally, but this particular song has made it real....


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone asked The Police if The Netherlands could cover their song


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

She has a nice voice. This isn't really a Eurovision song though.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

*mutes telly*




ahh that's better


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

God, can we get this over please?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This is another proper song. I can imagine Alison Krauss singing this


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

The Dutch are cheating. They have a proper song!


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Absulotely nothing to say about the Netherlands but I wish they'd finish


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

She's loving him, he's loving the camera


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Thank god that has bloody finished.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

The Dutch guy is modelling himself on Bob Dylan c. 1975.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> The Dutch are cheating. They have a proper song!



A proper song?

Who wants that on Eurovision?


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I quite liked that, you miserable buggers....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

VALENTINA!! GO SAN MARINO


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2014)

Dutch one the best so far. The stage and lighting is really good.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

maybe not


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

I forgot San Marino was a country. Saw it on football once.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh good, another minor Bond theme....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> VALENTINA!! GO SAN MARINO



Whatever happens, she's already a winner


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

that stage is bigger than san marino


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

oh jesus its like being at butlins


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

I really wanted to like San Marino, but this is such a dull song...


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

It's still 1965 in San Marino


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> I quite liked that, you miserable buggers....



It was a big pile of poo.


----------



## J Ed (May 10, 2014)

god Eurovision is so shit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Another sub-Bond theme.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

we love you valentina


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> A proper song?
> 
> Who wants that on Eurovision?


Yeah talk about missing the point eh?!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> It's still 1965 in San Marino



Well it is one of these weird enclave places I think, so not surprising!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

J Ed said:


> god Eurovision is so shit



we know


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

Dutch thing was good not Eurovision stylee but hey I like red-neck shit kicking music.


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

I'm gonna rewind to the skibblydoo children, I've a disgusting urge to see it again


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Another sub-Bond theme.



Oi, you're just copying me at this point!!!


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

UK's entry left, I believe.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Stop it San Marino.  Stop it now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

This is rubbish but it's not Eurovision without a woman in  a diaphanous white dress singing sincerely and loudly


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> I'm gonna rewind to the skibblydoo children, I've a disgusting urge to see it again



sick


----------



## FiFi (May 10, 2014)

I liked the Dutch song. And the Iclandic effort.  
I'm not sure what this says about my taste in music, but in my defence I have had 2 G&T's tonight!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

i find it quite moving.... maybe


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Is she wearing a Blue Peter badge as a necklace


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

awww lovely molly


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Now we're up. Let's avvit!


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

So who are the Eurovision stars that have gone on to have music industry careers ...

Obviously there is ABBA, but are the high profile others?

Obv not counting people like Humperdinck who were already famous before they did Eurovision..


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

But buses aren't red on the roofs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

colacubes Buses!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

ENG-ER-LAND


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

has norton had his irish nationality revoked yet


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Go on Molly


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I'm starting to believe


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

why has she come dressed as a wookie


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Nah.. bit shit really


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Is this the UK?


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> why has she come dressed as a wookie


Ewok


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

We win


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Channelling Wolfie Smith with her furry choice of shoulder attire.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> colacubes Buses!!


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

This is better than anything we've had since the mighty Scooch.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

I like her socks


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I like her socks



Perv


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

its what children of the universe wear. havent you seen flash gordon?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> So who are the Eurovision stars that have gone on to have music industry careers ...
> 
> Obviously there is ABBA, but are the high profile others?
> 
> Obv not counting people like Humperdinck who were already famous before they did Eurovision..


Cliff Richard, Lulu, Bucks Fizz.

Um, Samantha Janus...?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Is this the UK?



Bottom of screen!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

You may be children of the universe, but you're also channeling mid '80s Heart quite badly... sorry, do not like


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Xena?


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

deep


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Yeah bash them drums!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Bottom of screen!



Listening to it on the radio.


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

Hhahaha Poland


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

now it gets good...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Time to go get some booze.


----------



## TitanSound (May 10, 2014)

I am a child of the universe.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Oh - the Polish bird with the tits is back


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Austria followed by Iceland for me.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

I am a child of the beerglass


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Presenter weirdness


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

pilou...pilou....pilou...


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

kill him with fire


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Oh - the Polish bird with the tits is back



Phwoar! Milkmaid-tastic!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

hahaha genuine lolllll


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Norton just got busted.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

LOL at the Graham Norton tribute


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Hungary and Italy ftw


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Fuck that was good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Did they hear Graham's comments and think they'd get one over on him?


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Mind bending


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Euro WTF Contest


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

(((Graham)))


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

Peterkro's choices:
Iceland,that was good and the only people they've pissed off are the yanks and the brits,lets face who hasn't pissed them off
France,just for being French and refusing to speak English
Hungary,in spite of being an obvious ringer that was a good performance
Given all that I expect the bearded drag queen to win because of the novelty value.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I enjoyed that


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

OK - so highlights.  Top 3 from everyone after please


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did they hear Graham's comments and think they'd get one over on him?



Yes, ultimately.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

1. Iceland
2. Hungary
3. France


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

"App not available in the UK"? Johnny Foreigner is fixing it against us!


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Iceland
Spain
Poland
Romania


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Given all that I expect the bearded drag queen to win because of the novelty value.


anyone know the odds on her? is she in the running?


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Russia. Nil points.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

This Romanian one (circular piano) will be big in shit clubs across Europe whatever happens. I quite liked it


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Some people call the Olympics The Greatest Show On Earth.

What the fuck do they know?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

1. France
2. Sweden
3. Romania

I do still want Sweden to win though.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

was the Austria song any good


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

My top 3 are:
Finland
Iceland
Romania


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

England 1
Hungary 2
Netherlands 3


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

romania
greece
austria
france
italy


----------



## paulhackett (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> England 1
> Hungary 2
> Netherlands 3



You know you can get a hearing aid on the NHS right?


----------



## juice_terry (May 10, 2014)

1. Iceland
2. Austria
3. Russia

My favourites were iceland, France and Poland


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> England 1
> Hungary 2
> Netherlands 3


England


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

The Italy singer = female Iggy Pop with Caesar preoccupations.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Iceland
Austria
Belarus


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

and switzerland


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

switzerland FTW


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Italy
Austria
Ukraine
Hungary
Sweden
UK
Switzerland

Thats your top 5 or so


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Austria
Iceland
Finland


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

1. France
2. Hungary
3. Iceland


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Oh and Austria in fourth


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

It has all melded into a mass of euro trashness, I have no clue which ones I liked, except that I didn't like France or Germany, from the rest though I have no clue which I want to win....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> 1. France
> 2. Hungary
> 3. Iceland


Ooh same as me but in reverse order


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

san marino 60s bond tune sounds good to me right now... long day


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

This is what Beethoven would have wanted


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> It has all melded into a mass of euro trashness, I have no clue which ones I liked, except that I didn't like France or Germany, from the rest though I have no clue which I want to win....



I feel quite sorry for the French guy tbh, how anyone can live without a moustache is beyond me. Didn't particularly like the song, but it gave me a laugh


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

WTF


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

iggy pop is looking alright


----------



## paulhackett (May 10, 2014)

And now the love child of David Bowi and Steohen Hawking


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw what are yours?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh same as me but in reverse order



That is because we are laydeez of eminent taste


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> This is what Beethoven would have wanted



And UKIP.


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

HAS NO ONE SEEN THE LUNATICS ON THE LADDERS?


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

Does the austrian lady have a real beard or is it makeup? I'm trying to see but can't figure it out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

What is happening... am I seeing the same as everyone else...


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> This Romanian one (circular piano) will be big in shit clubs across Europe whatever happens. I quite liked it


I liked the stabby hook. Is it nicked from somewhere? Someone mentioned Tiesto.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh FFS just get on to the "Nil pointe" part!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

This is genius


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Vintage Paw what are yours?



Who I think will win or who I want to win?

I want Austria to win. No ifs, no buts. No nothing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Does the austrian lady have a real beard or is it makeup? I'm trying to see but can't figure it out



It's real.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)




----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is happening... am I seeing the same as everyone else...



Are you on acid like 180 million other viewers?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Does the austrian lady have a real beard or is it makeup? I'm trying to see but can't figure it out



http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...-contest-conchita-bearded-lady_n_5286764.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2014)

For me.

1. Netherlands
2. Iceland
3. UK
4. Armenia

Nil points: France


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

That was... strange. And slightly scary


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2014)

Did I just see Karl Lagerfeld singing on a ladder?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Are you on acid like 180 million other viewers?


Yes... Yes I think I am


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

copliker said:


> I liked the stabby hook. Is it nicked from somewhere? Someone mentioned Tiesto.


all those tunes are basically the same - i think bach came up with the original lick when he was 4


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Bless - they're trying to be funny


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I am enjoying this


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes... Yes I think I am



Give me some!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Are you on acid like 180 million other viewers?



Fuckit, I knew there was something I left off the shopping list


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Ping pong skills


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

opium


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I like it when other countries prove to be as embarrassing and rubbish as we can be. Makes me proud to be European


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> opium


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...-contest-conchita-bearded-lady_n_5286764.html



yeah I knew she was a drag act but the beard just looked a bit "too" perfect  I bet they put a little bit of powder on it anyway for the camarahs.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

The one who spoke Chinese looks a bit like Ewan McGregor.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

awwww junior eurovision


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

Graham, you've seen they can get to you, I'd stop talking...


----------



## Favelado (May 10, 2014)

This is like a 3 hour party political broadcast for UKIP. Also, the UK entry logo is identical to the BNP logo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

wow!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

This is brilliantly awful


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

So, my own favourites aside, a prediction at a top ten from me...

1. Sweden (I really do think I've backed a winner this year, and this win would cover all the silly bets I made)
2. Netherlands, the
3. Denmark
4. Armenia
5. Malta
6. Hungary
7. Austria
8. Ukraine
9. Switzerland
A. Italy


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

jebus she is  better than the uk song


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

rubbish. get a job


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

live odds are putting austria as winner


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2014)

I don't get how people are liking the Sweden song. It was the dullest thing ever


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> So, my own favourites aside, a prediction at a top ten from me...


quantum theory has proven that its impossible to pick a eurovision winner


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

My fave was Armenia.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Iceland ftw 

Then Poland


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> live odds are putting austria as winner



I want this to be true more than I want to win the lottery one day.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

To be fair, this year has been fairly dull compared to last years Greek traditional/ska crossover entry.  (iirc)


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the "gorgeous blonde woman" theme or was that just me?


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> So, my own favourites aside, a prediction at a top ten from me...
> 
> 1. Sweden (I really do think I've backed a winner this year, and this win would cover all the silly bets I made)
> 2. Netherlands, the
> ...



you forgot poland! Can't see them not being in the top 10


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2014)

Iceland's track reminded me of Magic Carpet Ride by Bedlam


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Austria
France
Netherlands
Italy
Romania

Germany null points


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Why can't we text to vote. 

We have no chance now.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> live odds are putting austria as winner


i can imagine Austria getting to sing the song again at the end to close the show out (as winners)...Sweden has that vibe to it too...as does Finland

im warming to Romania's clubby one everytime i hear it


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> you forgot poland! Can't see them not being in the top 10



Women have tits, get over it!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Italian Emma was the coolest


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Switzerland was tuneful, catchy and contained no wailing!

I suspect that it will lose out to a power balad.

(I only saw the last few songs)


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Women have tits, get over it!



It was a catchy song


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> live odds are putting austria as winner



Remember the audience only gets 50% of the vote - the rest goes to the judges


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Whistling should be compulsory


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like it when other countries prove to be as embarrassing and rubbish as we can be. Makes me proud to be European


Eurovision - the great leveller!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

So I'm hearing that the Armenian singer wanted to bar Conchita from the competition. I'd heard about Russia but Armenia too? Well fuck them so hard.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Were Ireland not in it out of contempt? If so: kudos!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Switzerland was tuneful, catchy and contained no wailing!


the music wasnt that bad, but that singer was just too smiley. it should be banned


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Does the austrian lady have a real beard or is it makeup? I'm trying to see but can't figure it out


I think it is real. Conchita/Tom is transexual. Also I think her song is the best of the  lot. That is the lot of the four I heard.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> So I'm hearing that the Armenian singer wanted to bar Conchita from the competition. I'd heard about Russia but Armenia too? Well fuck them so hard.



what does he know he was wearing a turtleneck jumper.


----------



## Betsy (May 10, 2014)

My top three:
Netherlands ...(possibly too good to win)
Sweden
Armenia


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Were Ireland not in it out of contempt? If so: kudos!



Nah - they got relegated to the bottom division a couple of years ago.  I think they entered 'My Lovely Horse' that year


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Were Ireland not in it out of contempt? If so: kudos!



No, it was a shit song and they were kicked out in the semis.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Were Ireland not in it out of contempt? If so: kudos!



after almost crashing our economy in the mid 90's Ireland never wants to win the euro vision again


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> No, it was a shit song and they were kicked out in the semis.


the song was no worse than anything else that made it through - i think the terrible costumes and dance routine really held it back


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

This is glorious.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Where can I vote for the metal band?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> No, it was a shit song and they were kicked out in the semis.



They need Jackie Charlton to write their next one!


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Where can I vote for the metal band?


 do you have a time machine


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

GINA FUCKING G


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

So awesome


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Comedy genius filler!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Where can I vote for the metal band?



Eight years ago. I remember because I won about £100


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

This telephone voting thing ...

They could elect European parliament members this way


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> do you have a time machine



Oh ok, I can barely remember what I did this morning, let's just leave it at that


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

English breakfast


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

they don't have bacon in denmark?


----------



## Dooby (May 10, 2014)

That woman's never eaten a breakfast in her life


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

The man from Malta (via Yorkshire) loves sausage


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

lovely molly


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> they don't have bacon in denmark?



His hotel's gone halal


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

They have no idea what she's on about, do they?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Throw the cake


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I thought that was going to be a cake made of curly wurlys


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Fucking lol


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Did he just say "she's a feeder"????


----------



## Ranbay (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Did anyone else notice the "gorgeous blonde woman" theme or was that just me?


Italy FTW!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

180million very confused people


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

I am laughing out of awkwardness


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Did he just say "she's a feeder"????



Yep


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)




----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Brilliant.  Properly brilliant.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



Wot's not 2 like?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Graham Norton is better than Wogan. Far more catty


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

You are a bad man B0B2oo9


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Oh FFS, are they doing the counting by hand or something?


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

This show is produced by stoners! Fair play


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

so Poland is the Brazil of Europe it appears


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

that water is confusing me


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> so Poland is the Brazil of Europe it appears



More like the Benny Hill English Seaside Town of Eurovision.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> More like the Benny Hill English Seaside Town of Eurovision.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Austria and Sweden pretty much neck and neck favs now at 6/4

Still time to get on Molly at 33's!


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> that water is confusing me


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

It's like hey Jude at the Olympics.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

this altogether song is nice


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.



I do, because it is.


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

lol puerto rico flag, why not eh?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> that water is confusing me



It's like Alan Partridge being the first to have a jacuzzi on an English speaking chat show


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> It's like hey Jude at the Olympics.



In that it goes on for fucking ever with no end in sight?


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

I have to say that I think the stage has been the winner tonight, some lovely use of light and colour.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I have to say that I think the stage has been the winner tonight, some lovely use of light and colour.


im going for Pilou


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

hello europe! I love this bit


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

may this crap bit never change


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Oh fuck I only just got the land of fire/start a fire thing for Azerbaijan. Crafty fuckers!


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Little bit of politics there


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

tic toc cant you hear me go tic toc <best lyric in the show


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

where is the nil point bit


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> hello europe! I love this bit



Thankyou for your great contribution to the Urban75 family.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

8 points Germany?!


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

i expected everyone to give Ukraine loads of points


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Thankyou for your great contribution to the Urban75 family.



what fucking family


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> where is the nil point bit


check the UKs score


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

That's a strange jumper!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

come on hungary


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

We are doing well


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

this guy


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

come on switerlland


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Oh dear France still on 0


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

montenegro seems scared.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> come on switerlland



I hope you didn't vote for them by text


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

So the voting starts ...

Or should it be described as the "ritual humiliation"

wtf we have some votes already .. what is going on?


----------



## scooter (May 10, 2014)

Malta usually dob us a few points


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Oh dear France still on 0


oh yeah!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Eurogeopolitical ethnomuso madness


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

word! hungary 12


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

nipple shields love

they've invented them


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

What happened to Israel?


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

How can France have no points


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What happened to Israel?



they didn't qualify


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

Liked the booing from the audience when Russia just came on.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

Eurasian Union recreated, via Eurovision


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> How can France have no points



Because they're shit?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Russia gave Austria 5 points. Interesting.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What happened to Israel?



Knocked out in the semis.  You know that there are qualifying rounds and boring stuff like that to determine who goes into the actual final...


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

I can't even remember the Hungary song!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

come on Hungary! the first DnB tune to win eurovision 
-





weltweit said:


> What happened to Israel?


was a good song i thought - they were robbed


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> How can France have no points



have you been to France..


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Liked the booing from the audience when Russia just came on.


Is that due to Ukraine or the laws on homosexuality, do you know?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What happened to Israel?


Blown out in the semi


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Because they're shit?



You are wrong


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> How can France have no points


It's a travesty


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I can't even remember the Hungary song!


the only one i can remember right now is last years winner - damn its catchy


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

It looks promising Vintage Paw


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> the only one i can remember right now is last years winner - damn its catchy


Yes, it was a good song.. I liked that they played it again..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> Is that due to Ukraine or the laws on homosexuality, do you know?



Probably Ukraine more than the gay laws I would think.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

emma is so cool


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

She speaks great French


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

bah


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Everyone Is happy to speak English except the French !

The swine !!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Scott doesn't speak great English. Or French


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

c'mon conchita! 
France lol


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

I'm so proud


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

I'm sat here watching with my father in law..... What's happening to me!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm so fucking proud of us right now.


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Even Malta didn't vote for us


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> Even Malta didn't vote for us



They gave us 4.


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

oops just had to check the capital of Armenia there.
AMATEURS


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

So, the bearded lady could take it .....


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Is this our highest score of late?


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Why can no one allocate 9 points?


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> They gave us 4.



Less than eight is not good. Grrrrr.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Probably Ukraine more than the gay laws I would think.


Still managing to get more than twice the number of votes the UK got.

eurgh white glasses.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

hah good dig - everything was good until that stage  well done that man
and they gave hungary 10


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Why can no one allocate 9 points?



It's been a long time since there were 9 points.  If ever, not entirely sure.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Nice bit of cheese there


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Fucking alcazar!  What the Fuck was that?


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Sweden felt sorry for France


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Is that Freddie Ljungberg?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

What is going on?


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

lol


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Who choses the representatives of the countries?

Who was the British guy? I never heard or saw of him before!!


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Russia are more popular than us


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Who choses the representatives of the countries?
> 
> Who was the British guy? I never heard or saw of him before!!



Scott Mills.  Radio 1 DJ.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

a pause in the voting


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> Russia are more popular than us



They have tanks on more borders than we do


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> Scott Mills.  Radio 1 DJ.


oh, shows how out of touch I am


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Eurovision scoreboard is the one true indicator of European politics


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

I liked that bit about the la's.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Eurovision scoreboard is the one true indicator of European politics


its overstated - all kinds of countries win it

lets hope Austria isnt the biggest power in europe


----------



## isvicthere? (May 10, 2014)

Supine said:


> Russia are more popular than us


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

it must be a huge act of affirmation for her to get so much love from across europe...moving really


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> I liked that bit about the la's.


They should reform and do our song next year


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Looks like Austria are walking it


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm legitimately going to be crying soon.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Fucking knew it 

http://www.conspiranoids.com/stories/abba1.html



> *From ABBA to Eurovision - Pop Music and Subliminal Swedish Mind Control*
> "Norwegian" *Alexander Rybak* made history at the recent *Eurovision Song Contest* with his landslide victory, the world media crowing over his homespun, folksy sound. Few have noted the dark side to this ominous development. Conspiracy researcher *Dr. James Brent* points out the quiet role of the powerful *Svensenbanken of Göteborg* in funding the Eurovision contest and the young Rybak's recording career. Dr. Brent's research unveils the ups and downs of Europop for the past generation as the bitter fruit of behind-the-scenes intrigues by the secret puppet-masters that rule this financial empire--and their design to bring every government on earth to its knees.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> its overstated - all kinds of countries win it
> 
> lets hope Austria isnt the biggest power in europe


That's what they want you to think


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

oh fuck off netherlands you weren't even that good.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> They should reform and do our song next year


The Spanish children? Now middle-aged and ascerbic.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

we felt sorry for ya


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Irish bastards


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Finland, yo


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Finland.  You  lunatic.


----------



## Ranbay (May 10, 2014)

We should leave the EU or something...


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

Most exciting voting in years


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> oh fuck off netherlands you weren't even that good.


Euro sceptic   Eta ^^ UKIP voter deffo


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> We should leave the EU or something...



go back and watch the polish lass again...


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

i can hear Conchitas song in my head... its a good one


----------



## Supine (May 10, 2014)

Ukraine give Russia points


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm legitimately going to be crying soon.


I'm a little verklempt


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm crying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Yay! Great result!!


----------



## smmudge (May 10, 2014)

(((France)))


----------



## peterkro (May 10, 2014)

Fuck it if this is the sum of human evolution I'm off with my polkadot hanky to join the dolphins.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

Is he wearing someone else's jacket?


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

How wonderful  

Love how the points keep being announced as being for Conchita... and Austria


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is he wearing someone else's jacket?


did he say "you cant imagine how much we miss you"?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2014)

A victory for hipsters everywhere.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> (((France)))


try hards - a good lesson for them i think


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

I have to say, this Eurovision has been pretty disappointing over all


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Hel-lo Slovenia!


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A victory for hipsters everywhere.


all 180 million of them


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Not bushy enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I have to say, this Eurovision has been pretty disappointing over all


I've really enjoyed it!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

Peak Beard ftw


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've really enjoyed it!!


theres been many worse thats for sure


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I'm overwhelmed. Countries who you really would not expect to vote for Conchita did anyway. Overwhelmed.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

just how many hours of that kardashian show do you think she watched to get mannerisms down..


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, Slovenia, my Romania in the top ten bet was solid until you fucking voted last


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've really enjoyed it!!


Yeah I have too, though the quality in general has been poor - but awesomely, brilliantly so


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2014)

The only way the result could have been any better is if Russia had been hosting it this year.


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2014)

Kind of gives you a good feeling about us and our fellow Europeans innit.  Fuck you UKIP  

France was robbed mind


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

Nice words from Conchita


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> A victory for hipsters everywhere.


Surely that would have been France


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Meh, I just didn't find the song itself that memorable or entertaining. Congratulations of course to Concita, really lovely voice


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2014)

Why do some countries get to vote and some do not? I didn't see Bulgaria, Solvakia, Czech Rep, Luxembourg, Andorra, Lichtenstein?


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> I have to say, this Eurovision has been pretty disappointing over all


It was the best, it was the Wurst


----------



## tbtommyb (May 10, 2014)

first time i've heard the song... not great voice tbh


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

It wasn't all about the song though was it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why do some countries get to vote and some do not? I didn't see Bulgaria, Solvakia, Czech Rep, Luxembourg, Andorra, Lichtenstein?


I _think _it's to do with their performances/involvement in previous contests.

Which isn't a lot of help...


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why do some countries get to vote and some do not? I didn't see Bulgaria, Solvakia, Czech Rep, Luxembourg, Andorra, Lichtenstein?


got to be in it to win it. its not compulsory to take part


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> It wasn't all about the song though was it.


As ever!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> got to be in it to win it. its not compulsory



So none of those countries bothered to enter?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2014)

They didn't get through the semi finals


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> So none of those countries bothered to enter?


i think so. Poland didnt bother the last couple of years


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> They didn't get through the semi finals


some of them werent in the semis even though...


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2014)

seeming as i haven't watched eurovision since i was 12 that was not that bad of a show..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 10, 2014)

I am quite tearful now.

Bedtime for me, it's been a pleasure and a privilege all


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

See you all next year - same time, same place, on the 2015 Eurovision thread, yeah??


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> It wasn't all about the song though was it.



No of course it isn't, but I can't make myself like a song if I don't


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

How do they get those circling camera shots, are they using mini drones or something?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> See you all next year - same time, same place, on the 2015 Eurovision thread, yeah??


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

weltweit said:


> How do they get those circling camera shots, are they using mini drones or something?


They were all using drones I think

Eta Anyway fuck the circling drones, what about the circular piano?!?


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why do some countries get to vote and some do not? I didn't see Bulgaria, Solvakia, Czech Rep, Luxembourg, Andorra, Lichtenstein?


For example:

"Luxembourg was one of the countries that participated in the first Eurovision Song Contest in 1956.
From their debut to 1993 Luxembourg competed frequently in the Contest, being absent from the contest once during this period. However since being relegated from taking part in the 1994 Contest the country withdrew from the contest indefinitely after a run of bad placings in the late 1980s and early 1990s."


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why do some countries get to vote and some do not? I didn't see Bulgaria, Solvakia, Czech Rep, Luxembourg, Andorra, Lichtenstein?


Turkey really threw teddy out the pram a few years ago - not only did they withdraw from Eurovision, they set up an alternative competition!


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Turkey really threw teddy out the pram a few years ago - not only did they withdraw from Eurovision, they set up an alternative competition!


Who participates?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Kind of gives you a good feeling about us and our fellow Europeans innit.  Fuck you UKIP
> 
> France was robbed mind


I think many BBC licence payers will be thinking "fuck that for a game of soldiers, I'm definitely voting UKIP now!"


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> See you all next year - same time, same place, on the 2015 Eurovision thread, yeah??


I'm not sure I can watch it again for at least a decade!


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I'm not sure I can watch it again for at least a decade!


Because you are so overwhelmed by its beauty?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2014)

Mation said:


> Who participates?


Turkey.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I'm not sure I can watch it again for at least a decade!


You know you'll be back. Surrender to it, you know you want to


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

Mation said:


> Because you are so overwhelmed by its beauty?



err.... Yes....  

Actually I did say earlier I thought the stage was cool.


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> err.... Yes....


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 10, 2014)

Mation said:


> Who participates?


Turkey and countries that have Turkic minorities.
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/af...ision.aspx?pageID=238&nID=54886&NewsCatID=383

I don't think it's been a great success though as they've announced they're entering Eurovision again in 2015!


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2014)

Have to say, I don't think Conchita's was the best song. Perhaps it was the beard that swung it


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Turkey and countries that have Turkic minorities.
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/af...ision.aspx?pageID=238&nID=54886&NewsCatID=383
> 
> I don't think it's been a great success though as they've announced they're entering Eurovision again in 2015!


Nul points


----------



## wiskey (May 10, 2014)

We weren't going to watch it this evening, my FIL put it on 'just to have a looksee'...  and two hours went by everyone else went to bed and just he and I were left, him on the beer me a bit stoned.... It was amusing.


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> We weren't going to watch it this evening, my FIL put it on 'just to have a looksee'...  and two hours went by everyone else went to bed and just he and I were left, him on the beer me a bit stoned.... It was amusing.


People went to bed during Eurovision? Did they not have a proper upbringing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2014)

I've seen a few people saying they didn't like Conchita's song. I liked a great deal of the songs this year, many of them were very catchy and I found myself bopping along to them even when I didn't expect to. But I really did love Rise Like a Phoenix. It was a very emotional song, grand and epic with the fiery wings spreading behind her as the music reached its peak. Likely more emotional and meaningful because of what it represents, and because of what she represents, but nevertheless I like the song as a piece of epic entertainment.

Eurovision is the whole package though, isn't it? It's at its best when it all comes together - the song, the performance, the performer and the sense of comradeship.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


> oh fuck off netherlands you weren't even that good.


I liked the Netherlands


----------



## Mation (May 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've seen a few people saying they didn't like Conchita's song. I liked a great deal of the songs this year, many of them were very catchy and I found myself bopping along to them even when I didn't expect to. But I really did love Rise Like a Phoenix. It was a very emotional song, grand and epic with the fiery wings spreading behind her as the music reached its peak. Likely more emotional and meaningful because of what it represents, and because of what she represents, but nevertheless I like the song as a piece of epic entertainment.
> 
> Eurovision is the whole package though, isn't it? It's at its best when it all comes together - the song, the performance, the performer and the sense of comradeship.


The lyrics, too.

When I am transformed...

Brought goosebumps


----------



## youngian (May 10, 2014)

Kenny Everett would have been delighted and a lovely acceptance speech: "dedicated to everyone who believes in a future of peace and freedom." In other words Putin, Le Pen, Farage, Wilders- fuck off.

Take That have refused to represent the UK next year. They can't find their way to the local tax office let alone Vienna.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Austria - full of surprises.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 11, 2014)

£40 the Slovenians have cost me. What can I boycott? (other than PaddyPower )


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Austria - full of surprises.



I think the beard negates the 'surprise'


----------



## youngian (May 11, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

Turkvision

and why not. 
atmosphere looks serious in there


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 11, 2014)

youngian said:


> Take That have refused to represent the UK next year. They can't find their way to the local tax office let alone Vienna.



But Liechtenstein is just next door?


----------



## rekil (May 11, 2014)

Norton sniggering at the Belarus results woman's trad flower head dress thing - a little bit ignorant cuntism

"don''t forrins look funny lol"


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Turkvision
> 
> and why not.
> atmosphere looks serious in there



Good evening Istanbul. And here are the results of the Dalston jury...


----------



## Mation (May 11, 2014)

Ew. I just read the wiki entry on Conchita and saw that Belarus wanted to edit her out of their broadcast. I hadn't been following any of this.

I retract my earlier support for Belarus in third place. In the interests of political voting, they should have scored zilch.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

just saw Prole Dem Crew are back up and running in the twitter machine - did like this one:

Comment is free ‏@commentisfree May 9
Only a MEAGRE 13% of voters say Eurovision makes them feel patriotic. What happened to a sense of occasion?

ProletarianDemocracy ‏@ProletarianDem May 9
@commentisfree eurovision is all about internationalism and proper communism you eejits, not the cul de sac of myopic braggite patriotism


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

Mation said:


> Ew. I just read the wiki entry on Conchita and saw that Belarus wanted to edit her out of their broadcast. I hadn't been following any of this.
> 
> I retract my earlier support for Belarus in third place. In the interests of political voting, they should have scored zilch.


Russia tried some shit too didnt they?


----------



## Mation (May 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Russia tried some shit too didnt they?


Yes, just noticed that. Very poor show.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

Russian politician condemns Eurovision as 'Europe-wide gay parade'
St Petersburg legislator Vitaly Milonov proposes boycott before demanding exclusion of Austrian drag-queen contestant

The Russian politician who inspired a controversial anti-gay law has found a new source of gay propaganda: the Eurovision song contest.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/30/russia-boycott-eurovision-gay-parade


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2014)

Mation said:


> Ew. I just read the wiki entry on Conchita and saw that Belarus wanted to edit her out of their broadcast. I hadn't been following any of this.
> 
> I retract my earlier support for Belarus in third place. In the interests of political voting, they should have scored zilch.


Wiki suggests the broadcaster just received a petition, they didn't ask for an edit themselves.





> In October, the Ministry of Information in Belarus received a petition calling on BTRC,Belarus' state broadcaster, to edit Wurst's performance out of its Eurovision broadcast. The petition claimed that the performance would turn Eurovision "into a hotbed of sodomy."


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

tbf thats one shit of a politician, not 'Russia'


----------



## rekil (May 11, 2014)

It's as if Tatu never happened


----------



## isvicthere? (May 11, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think the beard negates the 'surprise'


----------



## twentythreedom (May 11, 2014)

copliker said:


> It's as if Tatu never happened


Lest we forget


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

I mean, can someone really be _that_ dense that it's only now, after decades and decades, that they're thinking, "Hang on, that there Eurovision might be a bit gay."

Have they been living in a cave?


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I mean, can someone really be _that_ dense that it's only now, after decades and decades, that they're thinking, "Hang on, that there Eurovision might be a bit gay."
> 
> Have they been living in a cave?


its just politics isnt it. stir up a bit of hate <good for business


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2014)

My neighbour just said when Poland came on she thought her kid had switched to some kind of porno!


----------



## youngian (May 11, 2014)

copliker said:


> Norton sniggering at the Belarus results woman's trad flower head dress thing - a little bit ignorant cuntism
> 
> "don''t forrins look funny lol"


Strangely Norton and Wogan have never sniggered at the Irish entry and asked why they're not wearing wellies, carrying a hod and a pig under their arm.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Some comedian commented that Eurovision is how Al Qaida must imagine the whole of the West to be.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 11, 2014)

As promised, I'm listening to the Moustache song on YT. It really is grade A drunken bollocks


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Some comedian commented that Eurovision is how Al Qaida must imagine the whole of the West to be.


the worlds not so different




http://www.trolleybooks.com/bookSingle.php?bookId=24


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I mean, can someone really be _that_ dense that it's only now, after decades and decades, that they're thinking, "Hang on, that there Eurovision might be a bit gay."
> 
> Have they been living in a cave?


Well, culturally, yes.


----------



## Dooby (May 11, 2014)

youngian said:


> Strangely Norton and Wogan have never sniggered at the Irish entry and asked why they're not wearing wellies, carrying a hod and a pig under their arm.


Coz it'd be strange if they were wearing that, its not that they're not


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2014)

Shit. I thought I'd read the these on the bus home bit it's s Milly in present. Bag.


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2014)

no more drugs for you


----------



## DRINK? (May 11, 2014)

Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

Eurovision put out this little tool to let you see the breakdown of how each country voted - judges and public alike: http://www.eurovision.tv/page/results?event=1893&voter=RU

I note that the Russian public voted for Conchita as 3rd.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.



Yes, she's a drag queen. Her non-stage name is Tom. When she is in character as Conchita she likes to be referred to as she. When she is out of character she is referred to as he.

What a strange world you must live in, to think that a drag queen can't care about gender politics.

What a strange world you must live in, to think that no transwoman is allowed to have a beard.

What a strange world you must live in, to feel the need to come here and say all of this.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 11, 2014)

walked in at the end, voting stage. as Eurovision goes, the winner was awesome....cant be denied.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

You might want to read this: http://www.bubblews.com/news/328180...ndemnation-but-remains-2nd-favourite-and-wins (To DRINK?, not you, Cheesy.)


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2014)

Definitely very Bond theme. It's a pretty good song. 

France was robbed though.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.


I might be wrong but i don't remember anyone saying Conchita was trans on this thread. When you said "no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage" it sounds like you're trying to belittle the act of being a gay man and singing in drag to 180 million TV viewers, whilst further subverting normative gender expectations by sporting a beard. What Conchita did _was_ a challenge to normative gender politics, and is a brave thing to do - life or death even. Its not as if society is over its hangups around these issues - as an example just last year we had a friend who was severely beaten and hospitalised having been beaten up in Hackney on the way home after having done their drag act and still having a little bit of make up marks on.

This act is a big challenge and on one of the biggest stages in the world. I thought it was particularly satisfying to see Conchita triumph whilst the cheep Polish stunt flopped.


----------



## youngian (May 11, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.


The sort of name Kenny Everett would have dreamed up if he hadn't thought of Cupid Stunt.


----------



## madamv (May 11, 2014)

I must admit to being a bit baffled of all the fuss.  I realise that's more an indication of my own feelings towards drag.  I guess to some she is a big deal.  Certainly doesn't appear that way from the votes though.


----------



## youngian (May 11, 2014)

madamv said:


> I guess to some she is a big deal.


Although not in a country where bearded men in drag has been a comedy staple since Shakespeare was alive.


----------



## TopCat (May 11, 2014)

Mation said:


> Omg I'm so excited!! I only just realised this is on, but just in time! Yay
> 
> TopCat is not thrilled at the moment, but I'm sure he will LOVE Eurovision by the end of the evening


Over for one more year.


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

youngian said:


> Although not in a country where bearded men in drag has been a comedy staple since Shakespeare was alive.


Its still an issue everywhere, including these (happily less often) gay-bashing islands of ours. Also I dont think this was in any way a comedy number.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2014)

I am very hungover and very pleased with the result.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2014)

What songs do we have in our heads today? I've had denmark, spain and austria.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Shit. I thought I'd read the these on the bus home bit it's s Milly in present. Bag.


A million pages long.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2014)

None. The nature of Eurovision songs is that they are novelties, to be instantly forgotten


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2014)

I only found out this morning that the winner was a drag queen.  I don't think they mentioned that on R2 last night.


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 11, 2014)

It just amazes me, looking at comment sections in online papers today, how much work there still is to be done to get people to at least tolerate 'the other'.

I never thought that the Austrian broadcast authorities would be brave enough to send someone like Conchita into the ESC, and I'm very pleased with the outcome (us Austrians are so used to being last/disqualified that this was rather refreshing for a change).


----------



## rekil (May 11, 2014)

I expect there was a lot of opposition in Austria, the FPO is on 20% or something there.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 11, 2014)

Bloody liberals! Yeah let's vote for a bloke in a dress because it's a bloke in a dress rather than a good song*

















*I jest of course the song wasn't too bad and it did have the whole package I just liked the Dutch song and was surprised when it started doing well. Also gutted the French song about moustaches got no where and that Icelandic song was pretty good too.


----------



## tony.c (May 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I only found out this morning that the winner was a drag queen.  I don't think they mentioned that on R2 last night.


They might have been applying the editors' guidelines that gender shouldn't be mentioned unless it is relevant to the article.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> What songs do we have in our heads today? I've had denmark, spain and austria.


Austira, and the Netherbilly. Also the Danish winner from last year  


Doctor Carrot said:


> I just liked the Dutch song and was surprised when it started doing well.


So was I. I thought they'd be top of mid-table like last year. They're swiftly becoming a favourite of mine for just saying "fuck it, here's a decent song, contest be damned".



Remus Harbank said:


> It just amazes me, looking at comment sections in online papers today, how much work there still is to be done to get people to at least tolerate 'the other'.
> 
> I never thought that the Austrian broadcast authorities would be brave enough to send someone like Conchita into the ESC, and I'm very pleased with the outcome (us Austrians are so used to being last/disqualified that this was rather refreshing for a change).


It was certainly an interesting choice for them to make, and I'd be interested to hear more about their reasoning. Were they trying to make a statement, and just how much of a chance did they think Conchita had of winning?

Whilst hopefully not undermining the achievement, I was a little surprised by how surprised everyone else was that she did so well. Eurovision audiences have a history of supporting the underdog, or the more interesting acts (I'm avoiding 'novelty' because that's not what I mean). I wasn't sure she'd win, because there are still a lot of conservative countries in Europe, but if ever there as an audience for her kind of act it's Eurovision?!

So, I wouldn't be surprised if it was something of a calculated gamble on the part of Austria. If they win, it works, if they don't, then they can present themselves as champions of a more equal and tolerant society.


----------



## T & P (May 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> None. The nature of Eurovision songs is that they are novelties, to be instantly forgotten


You say so, but I still have that 'hard rock hallelujah' effort from 7-8 years ago firmly embedded in my brain


----------



## Kidda (May 11, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. *Drag meaning a gay man* dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.



Being gay has nowt to do with it, i've met many drag acts who were straight men. 

In your haste to point your fingers at people please don't confuse gender and sexuality.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Eurovision put out this little tool to let you see the breakdown of how each country voted - judges and public alike: http://www.eurovision.tv/page/results?event=1893&voter=RU
> 
> I note that the Russian public voted for Conchita as 3rd.



Also notice that the UK jury placed the Polish entry "We are Slavic" last (rank 25th).   The UK tele vote placed it first (rank 1st)


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> It was certainly an interesting choice for them to make, and I'd be interested to hear more about their reasoning. Were they trying to make a statement, and just how much of a chance did they think Conchita had of winning?
> 
> Whilst hopefully not undermining the achievement, I was a little surprised by how surprised everyone else was that she did so well. Eurovision audiences have a history of supporting the underdog, or the more interesting acts (I'm avoiding 'novelty' because that's not what I mean). I wasn't sure she'd win, because there are still a lot of conservative countries in Europe, but if ever there as an audience for her kind of act it's Eurovision?!
> 
> So, I wouldn't be surprised if it was something of a calculated gamble on the part of Austria. If they win, it works, if they don't, then they can present themselves as champions of a more equal and tolerant society.



Conchita came 2nd in a televised talent show in 2011.  I'm guessing much of the audience, whatever their opinion of her at the start of the series, liked her and her music by the end.  She competed to represent Austria in 2012 but wasn't chosen.  Maybe the Austrian judges just thought this was the best song this year. Maybe they realised that if Conchita could win the hearts of the Austrian audiences she could do the same at Eurovision (they didn't compete at all in 2013 because they never do very well).  Ultimately I guess they thought she had a chance of winning. 

The song could easily be used as a Bond theme and if it had been I don't think people would be saying it's Eurovision fodder. 

France was still robbed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 11, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Conchita came 2nd in a televised talent show in 2011.  I'm guessing much of the audience, whatever their opinion of her at the start of the series, liked her and her music by the end.  She competed to represent Austria in 2012 but wasn't chosen.  Maybe the Austrian judges just thought this was the best song this year. Maybe they realised that if Conchita could win the hearts of the Austrian audiences she could do the same at Eurovision (they didn't compete at all in 2013 because they never do very well).  Ultimately I guess they thought she had a chance of winning.
> 
> The song could easily be used as a Bond theme and if it had been I don't think people would be saying it's Eurovision fodder.
> 
> France was still robbed.


Ah, fair enough, wasn't aware of her success in Austria, I just heard she was selected by a committee rather than a popular vote. Though what exactly did I think, one of them was in a cabaret bar one evening and thought "hang on, this act would be great to represent us at Eurovision"?!  No, I should have figured she'd have some past success behind her.

The song was decent enough, but with Conchita singing it the merits of the song were always going to be a secondary consideration for many people in the audience. To be fair, that's true of a lot of entries...

France...? Non. Did well to avoid nil points.


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> None. The nature of Eurovision songs is that they are novelties, to be instantly forgotten



pfft


----------



## wiskey (May 11, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> pfft



I really liked this song. 

It reminded me of Charlie Winston


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Also notice that the UK jury placed the Polish entry "We are Slavic" last (rank 25th).   The UK tele vote placed it first (rank 1st)



I wonder what effect the UK's Polish community had on that. I would expect that they would have been voting in their droves. Them and swathes of unreconstructed people pining after the 'good old days' of Benny Hill.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

Today I'm thinking about all the LGBT youth across western and eastern Europe who might not feel quite so hopeless and alone after last night.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> What songs do we have in our heads today? I've had denmark, spain and austria.


I've got Dana International's Viva la Diva


----------



## smmudge (May 11, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.



The more I watch her the more I disagree. Yes, she's performing femininity, and she does it very well - exaggerated sure but not to an absurd level. But she's not trying to fool anyone that she's really a woman, she still wears on her face that it's all an "act". The beard isn't there for comedy. It very explicitly says "all these traits that you thought were 'natural' to a specific gender are constructed". Seriously, how much more political can you get?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2014)

http://averypublicsociologist.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/the-meaning-of-conchita-wurst.html



> Wurst's revolutionary quality lies in being queer. Being _queer as fuck_. She's an arresting, nay stunning woman, who happens to also be a bearded man in a dress. No fake boobs. No bum padding. Her very figure takes gender boundaries and straddles them in defiance of the conventional rules of drag. Is she a man? Is he a woman? Wurst constantly keeps that question in play and stubbornly refuses to answer it, _as if it doesn't matter_. In so doing Wurst forces everyone ill at ease with the liquefaction of gender and sexuality to face up to their lingering discomforts and make a choice about what is and what isn't tolerable to them.


----------



## Mation (May 11, 2014)

Some good graphics of the popular vote vs the jury vote for Conchita. The people were pretty consistently for her all over  voting region; the juries much less so.
http://blogs.reading.ac.uk/readingp...-a-continent-divided-in-its-sexual-attitudes/


----------



## buscador (May 11, 2014)

We were out last night and have just watched the whole thing. Good winner but really I would like to say that France was robbed.


----------



## Ax^ (May 11, 2014)

Switzerland was Robbed


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2014)

Mation said:


> Some good graphics of the popular vote vs the jury vote for Conchita. The people were pretty consistently for her all over  voting region; the juries much less so.
> http://blogs.reading.ac.uk/readingp...-a-continent-divided-in-its-sexual-attitudes/


interesting link
can someone explain how the voting is weighted between popular and jury?


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2014)

I wanted france to get a Nil pwar.

I was robbed.

Not cause I disliked the song. Just the thought of the French scowls it would cause. But we are so cool, how could this happen, Sacreblurr!


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 12, 2014)

getting 2 points is almost worse than getting 0


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2014)

Ghastly stereotyped fawning histrionics from the winner


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Ghastly stereotyped fawning histrionics from the winner



Your point caller?


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Your point caller?


Your point caller?


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Ghastly stereotyped fawning histrionics from the winner


michael winner?


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Your point caller?



Plenty of Ghastly stereotyped fawning histrionics during the Oscars, Miss World etc. etc.

Curious as to why you felt this one was particularly note worthy?


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Plenty of Ghastly stereotyped fawning histrionics during the Oscars, Miss World etc. etc.
> 
> Curious as to why you felt this one was particularly note worthy?


Perhaps because we are discussing it and not the Oscars etc?


----------



## Lea (May 12, 2014)

I was looking at some of the comments about Conchita on Youtube and there are many horrible ones. You'd think that some people had never heard or seen a drag act before. Anyway I rather like the James Bond style Rise Like a Phoenix. Besides Eurovision is very rarely just about the music. I thought it was a good performance. At least an ex Soviet Union country didn't win this time by default of neighbourly voting!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Conchita Wurst is not a trans-anything. She's a drag character. Drag meaning a gay man dressing as a woman and no more a champion of gender politics than Lily Savage. Its a man in a dress playing a character for comedy....If Conchita Wurst was a pre-op or post-op trans woman, she firstly wouldn't have a beard and secondly her surname wouldn't be 'sausage'.



Drag queens started the riot that led to the gay rights movement. Sexual politics and gender politics are historically linked - Ok Lily isn't the best champion of gender politics, but I think Paul OGrady is aware of / respectful of gender politics - definitely my fave drag act back in the days when so many acts where quite misogenistic. 

Eurovision is a great annual euro trash camp sillyness - does anyone really care about the song?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Definitely very Bond theme. It's a pretty good song.
> 
> France was robbed though.



Loved the song about moustaches - surely a sentiment that could have united europe. shame.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 12, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Also notice that the UK jury placed the Polish entry "We are Slavic" last (rank 25th).   The UK tele vote placed it first (rank 1st)



Just noticed that the BBC picked up this story.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27371264


----------



## DRINK? (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> The more I watch her the more I disagree. Yes, she's performing femininity, and she does it very well - exaggerated sure but not to an absurd level. But she's not trying to fool anyone that she's really a woman, she still wears on her face that it's all an "act". The beard isn't there for comedy. It very explicitly says "all these traits that you thought were 'natural' to a specific gender are constructed". Seriously, how much more political can you get?


 
yup good point, well made


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2014)

I really thought the Austrian song was crap. I'd never listen to it.

The only song which I genuinely thought was good was the Netherlands. Unfortunately they were a bit out of tune on the night. But the actual record is lovely.


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Just noticed that the BBC picked up this story.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27371264


yes well done ... the bbc nicking stories off urban again 

So "
The UK phone vote gave Poland's Donatan and Cleo top marks but the jury thought they were the worst act of the night.
Their combined score meant Poland ended up with nil points from the British.
Most of the countries' voting power is split 50/50 between a jury and the public."

but what is the UK jury to public ratio anyone know?


----------



## Sirena (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> The more I watch her the more I disagree. Yes, she's performing femininity, and she does it very well - exaggerated sure but not to an absurd level. But she's not trying to fool anyone that she's really a woman, she still wears on her face that it's all an "act". The beard isn't there for comedy. It very explicitly says "all these traits that you thought were 'natural' to a specific gender are constructed". Seriously, how much more political can you get?


I'm not so sure.

In the early 70s (just after Stonewall - where, as has been mentioned - it was the drag queens who kicked off the riot), in the Gay movement, there was a fair bit of radical drag around.  There were drag communes like the Notting Hill Queens and the Bethnal Rouge Bookshop.  It was all about mixing the gender message: being a man in a frock or wearing a beard and make-up.

But that was 40 years ago.

I'm not a great Eurovision fan and I didn't watch the show because I don't like shrieky, over-hyped TV.  I've seen the Conchita performance since but I can't get past the feeling that it's just a middling drag act singing a crap song in a rubbish talent show.  I can't quite get why it has become such a big 'statement' in the media.  It's not as if Eurovision hasn't had it more than adequate share of drag in the past....


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I'm not so sure.
> 
> In the early 70s (just after Stonewall - where, as has been mentioned - it was the drag queens who kicked off the riot), in the Gay movement, there was a fair bit of radical drag around.  There were drag communes like the Notting Hill Queens and the Bethnal Rouge Bookshop.  It was all about mixing the gender message: being a man in a frock or wearing a beard and make-up.
> 
> ...



Oh where's your sense of fun? 70's style is in and beards are just sooo fashionable right now. 
Much more than just moustaches...


----------



## Sirena (May 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh where's your sense of fun? 70's style is in and beards are just sooo fashionable right now.
> Much more than just moustaches...


Oh, all right then....


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Also notice that the UK jury placed the Polish entry "We are Slavic" last (rank 25th).   The UK tele vote placed it first (rank 1st)



I wonder if Eurovision will get more public votes than the EU elections? It could make voting for MEPs so much more interesting if they dressed up and sang...


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2014)

I don't think the winning song was all that great but then I don't think people were voting only on the song, something about tolerance and diversity more like, and why not.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wonder if Eurovision will get more public votes than the EU elections? It could make voting for MEPs so much more interesting if they dressed up and sang...



I can see it now...

Nigel Farage feat. Nick Griffin - There'll Always Be an England

nil points


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I'm not so sure.
> 
> In the early 70s (just after Stonewall - where, as has been mentioned - it was the drag queens who kicked off the riot), in the Gay movement, there was a fair bit of radical drag around.  There were drag communes like the Notting Hill Queens and the Bethnal Rouge Bookshop.  It was all about mixing the gender message: being a man in a frock or wearing a beard and make-up.
> 
> ...



I see your point, and when you see her just singing (which is not mindblowingly awesome by any means ) this crap song in a rubbish talent show it's really quite dull. But I've watched a few interviews and videos of her since, though I'm not saying I'm some kind of expert and perhaps I've read too much into it, but it is very clever in its subtleties. The beard is obviously the first thing you notice about her, but it's also the first thing you forget. It has nothing (but really everything) to do with her act. She's not doing 'man playing woman', she really is just...being a woman. But with a beard.  She barely mixes the gender at all, really, because she's so "good" at "being a woman"*, and yet what little mixing is there is so blatant.

*which is of course rubbish because there's nothing inherent about womanness to be good at etc., which makes it more interesting

And then she takes it into the mainstream, not the first to of course, but drag still isn't mainstream especially when it's not really about comedy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> I see your point, and when you see her just singing (which is not mindblowingly awesome by any means ) this crap song in a rubbish talent show it's really quite dull. But I've watched a few interviews and videos of her since, though I'm not saying I'm some kind of expert and perhaps I've read too much into it, but it is very clever in its subtleties. The beard is obviously the first thing you notice about her, but it's also the first thing you forget. It has nothing (but really everything) to do with her act. She's not doing 'man playing woman', she really is just...being a woman. But with a beard.  She barely mixes the gender at all, really, because she's so "good" at "being a woman"*, and yet what little mixing is there is so blatant.
> 
> *which is of course rubbish because there's nothing inherent about womanness to be good at etc., which makes it more interesting
> 
> And then she takes it into the mainstream, not the first to of course, but drag still isn't mainstream especially when it's not really about comedy.



Nice frock though.


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Nice frock though.



She designed it herself apparently! (that's what she said in an interview)


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> She designed it herself apparently! (that's what she said in an interview)



ooo! she definitely deserved to win then.


----------



## Sirena (May 13, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really thought the Austrian song was crap. I'd never listen to it.
> 
> The only song which I genuinely thought was good was the Netherlands. Unfortunately they were a bit out of tune on the night. But the actual record is lovely.



Is that a Eurovision song?  It's not my style of music but it's really quite nice and it doesn't go into all those over-the-top areas you would expect from a trash-TV presentation.

And I love the band name.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2014)

what the fucks going on with the we are slavic song.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> what the fucks going on with the we are slavic song.



It was quite catchy - but the singers lacked facial hair, so obviously couldn't win.  Nice tits though and great they could catch up on their domestic tasks while performing, thats obviously what the British public likes.

Anyone understand the song - was it all about housework?


----------



## Remus Harbank (May 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> what the fucks going on with the we are slavic song.


just imagine a hypothetical german contribution entitled _We are Germanic_ and how that would go down – the Polish song made me feel sick on many levels.


----------



## Sirena (May 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Is that a Eurovision song?  It's not my style of music but it's really quite nice and it doesn't go into all those over-the-top areas you would expect from a trash-TV presentation.
> 
> And I love the band name.



I know why I quite liked it.  It sounds like it should be a Morton Valence tune.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2014)

Vintage Paw


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> Vintage Paw



Obviously inspiration for this years winner.


----------

